# Exercises in Artisanship



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Making a saw handle PART 1*

I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.

This time I went back to the drawing board…literally…lol. I Sketched through a few more ideas to make a final useable handle that will be executed in a slab of maple.

I spent time enjoying the experience for part one and found that I learned so much more by really getting in touch with the tools…and seeing how to make the best use of their versatility.

I hope this step by step process will encourage others to find something you want to make….and allow you to stop and take the time. Exercises in Artisanship for me…....is a learning process all about taking shorter shop sessions but greatly increasing their meaning, enjoyment and quality of craftsmenship.

My hobby in woodwork became rushed, overzealous and greedy for ALWAYS wanting more…..more builds….more tools…....more…more…...and it started to become NOT VERY FUN!....lol The satisfaction levels for my own appreciation of what I challenged myself to try and make were dropping quick.

I think at times it is very human to want to get a gold star from our family, friends and peers. But sometimes in doing so….it can be as rewarding as running in circles…lol

To the hobbiest wood worker….enjoy it as much as you can….I am beginning to. This is a 
hobby that can get out of control if you let it…...lol

Ahhhhh….a shop view..this is why we are all rushing…to work with the trees! But let the trees help us to slow down…wonderful way to get started taking a moment and viewing it….










For this project I picked a more layed back sketch….although I truely enjoyed and was very happy with my pine prototype handle…..I went for something a little less busy. The prototype handle can be viewed here: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/63498

Here's the three layouts and I have enough maple to try them all if I like.









Picked this one and got the design over to some tracing paper.









Slab OOOOO Maple…lol. Traced my design to the board and carried on.









Getting the lines for the holes layed out using my square and knife.









I measured from the top down and recorded their approximate target point for the drill









Flipped over and made sure to record the measures from the same faced side so the holes will line up as good as we can get….for handtools and no drill press….lol (Note: I also made sure to knife notch the ends of my reference lines….to help me connect the lines more accurately over to the other faces…this worked wonders doing so that way.)









Ok ..lets break out the square and eggbeater drill….had this drill and used to play with it as a kid..wow….30 plus years later…who knew?...lol Square as we can….drill halfway down. Flip and more of the same. Later I will use a brace for making the hole diameter larger with a few more drill bit sizes until I achieve the correct size.









An awesome purchase. A friendly guy at an auction sold me this hand counter bore for a buck….and I use it more than I ever thought…lol









Oh dam….I guess I have to use this lovely little Disston D-23 for relief cuts around the sketch….first auction table on a Saturday afternoon…got this pretty dirty and dull….for 3 bucks!.......Sharpened it, waxed, cleaned…and yeeeee haw too much fun to saw with! 

















I find that candle wax scoots this through a kerf…of course there are all kinds of grease etc for using. This is a great forearm building exercise…and also …bend your knees!..lol This message is brought to you by absorbine junior…lol









Such a ham that D-23..lol But I decided to cut down my plank as I need to get more up close and personal with the task at hand for a combo of relief and cope cuts.









There are of course a few ways to achieve this…I decided to try this method.

















Love using the smaller saws…come in great use for jobs like this. 









I tend to point the cope blade in an upward position as I saw…leaves some fat above my pencil lines…so I can have room with rasp, files, etc.









Ok….some harder work on this begining portion…broke an older cope saw blade….got a decent workout…but now….we have our rough blank for the next set of maneuvers.









Next blog we will get this handle cope sawed out and do some filing and shapeing.

Hope this was enjoyable…hey, if nothing else you might have at least seen some cool old handtools…..lol!

Be well friends and enjoy your work!

Joe


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


Joe, Glad to hear you are making this blog, good read and cool tools! Love the hand counter bore.

I'm guessing your going to shape the handle portion then cut the cheeks out?


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


Very informative blog. Your work is well along the way.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


Hey Tim, thanks for the comments. Yes It seemed to go ok on my first try doing it that way. This is only my second time making a saw handle so I am sure some things to learn along the way. Take care.


----------



## Andy123 (Aug 17, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


Cool blog, I will be following the progress.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


This looks great, can't wait to see it come together.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


nice blog. gr8 detail


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


I like that design, its going to loos sweet!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 1*
> 
> I thought it might be an interesting idea to make Exercises in Artisanship a blog series! I want to thank the interest in the initial blog of the series title http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29038, glad some of you enjoyed it. Special thanks to Brit (Andy) for the kind props.
> 
> ...


Super nice, I love the fact you draw in the shadows for the shaping.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Making a saw handle PART 2*

Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.

This process has been as I expected more of a challenge in Maple…lol. But I realized it provided me the chance to have a stronger handle and learn more about how to work with this particular species.

My entire working process has in many ways changed in the last few weeks. For one thing I now find it more focusing to stop after a new portion of the task and snap a picture of it. In some ways it is almost like making a mental picture as well as a physical one of what I have done….and still have yet to do on the project.

This also provides me to stretch a little and even cool down if I find myself getting into some old habits of becoming impatient or even dissapointed with the current state of the projects status.

An example of this may go something like:

Ahhhh…...be the maple…see the maple…...or…ya know….the old way…*this dam thing*...lol

HAA….Too funny….I am sure we have all had this happen…..lol

Believe me gang….I still go over to the bench..and the creative addiction starts easily…..oh I want to build a this…..or a that…..I still have to remmind myself…..AFTER!.......LOL

I was one of those people with 2-3 projects going on all over the place…lol.

The best part of this ongoing exercise are the rewards in satisfaction and increased appreciation for the ability and time to explore this hobby.

So….if you want to…let's take a look….I am sure I have some more cool handtools somewhere….lol

After cutting the blank out, before I moved onto cope sawing the handle hole I wanted to see how this maple would rasp. I made a pencil reference line to show my thinking and use….I used my rasp on one side of the wood so not to have any tear out on the opposing side. I used a skewing action and a push stroke to work with the wood and not bullnose it…otherwise it's hello tear out city….lol. Also depending on the curvature of the wood layout….I would switch rasp faces from flat to rounded as needed.










In certain sections I followed up with my rats tail which is so handy….especially when I have to go and draw all this fancy stuff…..geezzz these fancy wood guys….I tell ya….lmao.










Also if you get into a corner…a little help from my pfiel chisels….and we can pare out hard to reach areas for cleaning up our work.










Ok I drilled a hole with my brace and now comes the fun….lol…...not reallly. Snaking the unhooked cope saw configuration through a small drilled hole and reattaching it…to finally create a hole the size of this one. It's a challenge….with hole already made (sorry I got ahead of my camera..lol)....here are a few shots of how I cinched it in my vice and went about my adventure. Again….wax…grease…etc. is a friend for your blades performance doing this.









This in the beginning of the job broke an old cope blade….but this new blade did the job with much greater bite.

















Same idea now with the rasp and working the inside of our handle. Going slowly and accurately….I found that I had been making a big mistake by pushing and almost cave manning these tools to perform. Big lesson here for me…..and possibly for others as well, to achieve even a hint of craftmenship *work with the media..not at it or against it.* I was surprised at how much easier and actually even faster things were forming and making sense as I practiced this better approach. I used all of my insitincts…....and let the maple guide me through its grain.









Ahhhh a small map unfolds….the picture is slowly coming together now…..










I began to sight down and see where all of the other faces needed to be tended to. The work is now gone from our paper in two dimensions to three dimensions…...although it's a good amount rough still..lol









Never leave home without your trusty pocket knife…lol I used this knife to begin relieving the areas I wanted to shape and contour.








Again some use of the pfiels were a huge help.








Little by little we are beginning to see its progress.









Now to kerf down our handle so the blade will slip in it's position nice and easy….hahahaha….I really make that sound so easy….lol….IF ONLY IT WAS FRIENDS…..LOL I used my grandfathers wood gauge here on this. I eyed for it's center by making a mark on one side, then take it to the other side to see if I meet at center….I keep on adjusting until both sides give me as center as possible…then run her down and gauge it!








For me…always use your chisel to make a saw trench for ripping this kerf down. I have done little to none of this ripping on such thin stock…so….I just took my time…and rode that kerf flipping from side to side in my vice. At this point you may need a musical moment…if so check out my disston saw guitar jam on this link here and take a moment to rock out (scoot to the bottom for the video) http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/28872 ....all this wood business gets to serious!.....lol

























Once you get into the groove or kerf..lol…..it becomes fun and not so scary. But keep in mind….for cinching up in the vice….or even rough work with any pressure….you now have a handle that in its front has thin sides and a 
loss of strength….so I go easy. I also love how the whole sound changes…you hear a slight acoustic pitch difference…working wood is fascinating.









More filing with the various tools and more learning as I go.










Now we have another stage complete. I used a lot of feel, sound and instinct on this..very important for me to really connect with the specific piece no matter if it be this or a new plan for a cabinet.









Ok now I have to make a cut out for the top portion of my backsaw blade so the back thickness will fit in a larger cavity in my handles kerf. Then more shaping and configuring…..more to do indeed….stay tuned!

Be well and thanks for taking the time.

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


very nice joe. Getting into a habit of snapping pictures has been a bit tough for me to. Especially when your not really sure what the next step is.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


An excellent tutorial. Keep the blogs coming! RH


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


What a great journey you took us on Joe. By the way, you need to delete the '....all' from your link in order for people to get to the video.

I use a hotel card key to put in the kerf of saw handles so that I can grip them in a vise. If the card key is a bit loose, just add a stip of masking tape to one side or both until you get a snug fit. Work great!

BTW, I can't help thinking that the kerf might be too wide for a backsaw blade. It might be good to try it before you go any further. It's shaping up nicely though. Good to see the use of the chisels and gouges.

All the best.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


Its coming along nicley Joe!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


It's really great watching this take shape. Thanks for sharing.

PS That Olsen is the best coping saw made today. I have one myself and It was a real eye opener to the difference in quality that is out there.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


It's coming along nicely. Well done. I have 3 project going at once and need to stop the madness!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


Great looking, good work, I can almost feel it in my hand.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, thank you for taking the time to read part one of this blog series, I hope you may enjoy the second installment of this series as well.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks friends, great advice from all. Thanks Andy for the tips as well as my video link…lol. More to come soon….I hope to post a fun blog on a recent saw that I was GIVEN….at an auction….nothing too collectable….but nothing to turn away from either…lol. Take care gang and thanks.

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Making a saw handle PART 3*

Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.

As I have gone on with this build some mistakes were made. I expected greater miscues than I got keeping in mind this is only a first full out attempt at making, fitting and using a handsaw handle…so I kept my chin up and learned more for the next time.

The steps and the way I did them….haaaaa, I really cannot say this is the proper way to do so….it was just the path that I found to try…and all in all I was impressed by taking the jumps that I have and putting the extra time in provided very satisfying results for having no real instruction on this craft.

I do thank all of you for your input and great advice.

Let's take a look and see what choices I made in moving ahead.

*Pic 1:* First…..a great way to start, a vision from my workbench…...always important to tune ourselves up…..just as the planes, saws, etc. I have come to realize….hey I need to warm up and get myself ready as well to work in the best effort and process that I can.










*Pic 2-3:* I needed to relieve a wider area for the top of my backsaw to fit into…...now the error here was this width is a little too wide….but I have used the saw with the handle assembled…..the good news….not that bad…but the next time I know to take a little more care on this width, also Andy (Brit) had some helpful advice on the kerfs overall width….it is not too bad…but it could have been a splinter thinner….great wisdom for me to take notes for if I repeat this project again in the future! Thank's Andy.



















*Pic 4-6:* I approached this situation like a mortice….I did this much better than I thought I would have even with the width miscaculation….slow moves and letting the grain direct me…..it was tedious and very fun all in one go…lol I also set my cut lines off the center…trying to actually center it's width more on center of the entire handles width….haaa…somehow that made sense I hope…lol




























*Pic 7-8:* After a bit of maple surgery….haaaa and it felt like it. I made some alterations to the design…and glad that I did. I wanted just a little extra energy to the front portion of this piece, so I penciled on…took some looks…erased….gave it a few different tries…than I saw the lines I really liked and coped them out!


















*Pic 9-11:* Sand paper is a good friend here, it's bendable unlike files and easier to get those tough dips and turns worked out.




























Pic 11: I ran over the handle trying to feel for spots that needed more working, the whole process was keeping me more aware…I tried to keep in mind the historic craftspeople…using instincts..the basic fundamentals to achieve an impressive output. These were simplistic extra efforts that were not being used by me, the very reason I began to change old routines. These shorter and more spirited shop sessions found me the fun of woowork again and not the empty approach of ..how many projects can I do!!!???….that campaign can leave you feeling unfulfilled.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*Pic 12-13:* Chip carving is an art all on it's own, one that I would love to learn and train more with.
The little ways I have gained I use, so after a little pencil sketch I preceeded to take knife to maple and go slow and steady! After I used a mini file to get into the cuts and clean them up a little.



















*Pic 14:* A nice sanding, smoothing, checking, and we are finally getting on our way to a finished piece!










Stay tuned friends if you have enjoyed this series, with some staining and lttle last minute touch ups I hope to share this finished *PROJECT*.....LOL. So I hope to have that as a finale to this series portion.

Thanks so much for your inspiring comments and projects, be well friends!

Joe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Another nice piece of work.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Nice curves! And nice chip carving.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


The handle is looking very nice. thanks for posting.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Looking good Joe. I like the chip carving. It is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


gr8 way to get a lil chip carving into a project of anything. Nicely done


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Joe, I'd say your maple surgery is a major success so far! I love your chip carving…adds so much character to the handle.

Thanks for sharing your methods and passion! I used to keep track of every hour I spent on each project…not any more! I've finally slowed down and realized that every hour woodworking in my shop is time I enjoy…who cares how long a project takes to complete? right?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Sweet!
I like the level of detail, and love to see your choice for tools and ways.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe, looking good, I like the extra shaping of the cheeks and the wheat stalk chip carving. If you have not applied the finish may I suggest you grip the handle and even carry it around for several minutes to get a good feel for what it will be like in use.

looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, thanks for the helpful tip. Great advice and you were correct and I actually did do this. I have the actual piece finished….but I am not sure if everyone was aware of it…lol. Here is the final in my projects section: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64100

More to come as I am designing a new larger handle and trying out some more skills, so glad some friends on here enjoyed it. Thanks again for your interest!

All the best,

Joe


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Making a saw handle PART 3*
> 
> Hi once again friends hope this Monday has been treating you well. I thought it might be time to add my third installment of my latest blog and project "Making a saw handle" and I hope you have all enjoyed this mini-series as much as I have in building and posting the progress.
> 
> ...


Looking good Joe.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*New designs, challenges and styles to find!*

Hey friends, hope all is well. Thought I would post the latest shop endeavour….making a new handle design with this maple stock!

Not sure if everyone caught the final to the last handle project so here is the link for that: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64100

My objective for the first project was to stay conservative while still taking some chances. As I finished the project I was very happy with the outcome and still honest with myself about what I can improve on in the future.

Overall I figure that to go and copy a Disston pattern or another classic handle template takes extreme ability and I hold high regard for that…..but in the end…..those companies did that already….and very well indeed….lol. So taking lessons from my guitar teaching past experiences, I would often stress to my students….learn from the greats….but at some point you must find your own style! So that was and is my thinking as getting to the sketch pad and finding my own way!

The session really got started off in a jazz like fashion….just letting the lines and ideas flow. As I went on I began seeing it piece together, instincts along with carefully executed risks and rewards.

Let the pictures…begin!....lol

A view on the path to my shop…wonderful. For me I have to see, breath and be in touch with nature and I am very thankful for it.









The new design…..I wanted something different!!








I got away from old habits of nursing my files for chamfering angles on the outside and inside edges…...and finally put new skills to work by firing up my chisels! Once I got in the groove it was a very enjoyable experience.








A recessed area for my southpaw pointer…..why not!.....lol








More dimensions for this build….I wanted to blend carving, shaping and layers….I learn as I go!









So far a lot of learning….and a lot left to do!

I have now reached a 2 year anniversary of doing woodwork…......it has really been amazing. Before that at 38 years of age if you told me I would be able to nail two boards together correctly…I would have said…....nah….lol…..that's not my thing. here I am at 41…well…..a month away yet…lol…...and have discovered all of this!

I was just someone who always loved the woods…and loved to see everyone else making things with wood.

One night about….2 years ago…lol I saw this show…...something that was a complete blast from the past….I said….haaaaaaa oh man..I remember this guy although had no interest and never really watched the program…..it was the Woodright Shop. I tell ya….I saw this with new eyes….and people….the woodwork bug was full on!.....lol

From going to nothing at all…..to being floored, honored and humbled by that very great teacher once replying to me…....

"Your work is really fine. All your work is really creative yet seems to tap into classic, whimsical visual rhythms." 
Roy Underhill

The more I do the more I entirely respect those great craftspeople that handcrafted these handles, totes…etc. Just amazing skill and talent.

The best way to sum it all up….take a little from all the artisans, machinests, people you admire…..even outside of woodworking…then add a touch of what they alll give you…in spirit and inspiration…..and you have…............*your own style!*

Thanks for your great styles friends
Stop by again & great shavings,

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *New designs, challenges and styles to find!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well. Thought I would post the latest shop endeavour….making a new handle design with this maple stock!
> 
> ...


Very nice work. It seems you can transfer your visions onto a piece of wood. That is natural talent…not something one learns.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *New designs, challenges and styles to find!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well. Thought I would post the latest shop endeavour….making a new handle design with this maple stock!
> 
> ...


Way to think outside the box! Very nice.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *New designs, challenges and styles to find!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well. Thought I would post the latest shop endeavour….making a new handle design with this maple stock!
> 
> ...


Wow Joe! This one looks like it is going to be a lot of fun. I'm totally with you on the skill old saw makers demonstrated when crafting their totes. Did you know that there was once a separate profession called 'Saw Handle Maker' and you had to serve a 1 year apprenticehsip before you could call yourself a saw handle maker?

When I was researching the history of some of my English (sheffield made) backsaws, I found myself studying some old street maps of the town. In the 19th century there was actually a public house right in the heart of Sheffield called The Saw Maker's Arms. It was owned by one of the Ibbotson brothers. They say that you could hear and feel the thump of the tilt hammers shaping the steel and the tables in the pubs had bars around them to stop people's drinks vibrating off onto the floor.

I would love to attach a pair of the experienced saw maker's arms that drank in that pub to my own shoulders to see how they went about it and what tools they used for each facet of the handle. They had some skills that's for sure.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *New designs, challenges and styles to find!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well. Thought I would post the latest shop endeavour….making a new handle design with this maple stock!
> 
> ...


Check this out this bad boy Joe. It is from an old Spear and Jackson handsaw (circa 1830) and is probably my favourite of all the handles on my saws. Notice the subtle curves (all hand work) that take your eye on a journey of discovery around it's shape.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *New designs, challenges and styles to find!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well. Thought I would post the latest shop endeavour….making a new handle design with this maple stock!
> 
> ...


I am glad you are experiencing the joy of woodworking and it looks like you are good at it too. Your handles look great. Who knows what the next two years will bring?


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *New designs, challenges and styles to find!*
> 
> Hey friends, hope all is well. Thought I would post the latest shop endeavour….making a new handle design with this maple stock!
> 
> ...


Thanks friends for all of the interest. Andy, wow….I love that handle for sure and great history. Thanks for passing it on I surely see why it is a favorite! When you look at these classic works of art how can we not be in awe of them. You have an amazing collection. Old tools have a history and soul all their own. Stay tuned for a fun blog in the next day or so….ya know me…I found some neat saw finds at an auction…...lol

All the best,

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Handles, auctions, and progress*

Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.

Once more continuing to go about my shop efforts in a relaxed yet challenging pace. Shorter creative bursts giving forth an hour here or even a half hour there. I seem to leave the shop more satisfied knowing a more quality effort is being put into it all. The learning is actually becoming more than the old 3 hours straight and making various things with a mind almost in total fast forward mode with tools and shavings flying about…and a few more saltier words uttered than should be…...lol. Ok you got me….*saltier words….YELLED*...lol

I have found myself become more open to the various views shared on the site. This is a passionate hobby and readiing more forms, blogs etc. I may say that I understand more sides of the complaints certain LJ ers make that feel upset with misplaced projects, requirements not being met for actual projects, etc.

It is getting almost comical to place a project up on the site, something that so many take a great amount of time on….and …...wait about 2 hours and the same project is about a page or 2 burried already….lmao.

I guess it is geting crowded everywhere these days….lol!

The good side of this is..many people are enjoying the hobby…and that is great.

Something even more great is this old cool brace…out of an old farmers barn!
This old dog still can bore some holes, not as steady anymore but for me..the looks…..ahhh wonderful!










It's these old tools…of the various trades that so many have forgotten. I at 40 years of age look at these glorious time pieces…I can never help but think ….What happened?......lmao

Got chatting with a nice older gentleman at his auction table this weekend…..had these and about 4 more sitting collapsed almost in a shameful heap…....he exclaimed "My father was a carpenter, these were all his" he seemed rather uninterested in making that statement with pride more than in his own expression and tone hinting to me….that he was not very close with his father. He asked if I was interested….I love the smaller saws….and…some of these…looked not so 1953-55…....lol. He wanted 15 bucks for the whole deal…....I said…well…..I like these two….they were straight blades….for the their time…sharp with full teeth…..8 bucks? "Ok" he said. "Would you do all of them for 10?" he asked. *JOE SAID…......HELLLLL YEAH!.......LMAO*

7 saws…..10 bucks for a $1.43 per saw….*I WAS LOVVVVIN THAT!*









Cut to the action…got the badges cleaned up a bit…I was like….oh boy!








From what I could find…..I beleive these 2 of the bunch date 1896-1917? Andy?? (Brit) .....paging Andy saw doctor collector extrodinare!...lol. For any unaware….Brit is the sawman! check his great work out and you will get some wonderful education on these kind of things! You can find his works/blogs etc. here: http://lumberjocks.com/Brit









So a very nice find indeed….to boot these cut pretty well with a lot of TLC yet to be conducted. The blades are not too out of line and for the mere steal….they are just cool to have hanging in my shop.

I see these great lines…the craftsmenship….the detail It makes me work harder, to want to earn the curves of my design….to tame the maple and meet its challenges, the grain, the tear outs, the feeling of making something with your hands. Whenever I get an old handtool….I must try to use it….it is my own way of re-introducing it back to what it was originally created to do in the first place.

We must make use of our machines without a doubt, in the real world…. time is money,.....but to achieve the art and build the skills by hand…..it is something that truley strips you of any help or outside advantage other than the very instincts and craft that lives within ones mind and body.

Here are some updates of the handle work.

These awesome pfiel chisels…..these are great tools to learn with.

















Gradually the shapes are getting there….I want things to begin to flow more as I continue on.


















As always more work to be done, more learning to take place as well.

I hope all of your work is going well friends, I really enjoy hearing from those certain LJers that really enjoy these kind of blogs. I thank you for sharing your enthusiasum and knowledge!

Take care and be well!

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handles, auctions, and progress*
> 
> Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.
> 
> ...


Joe, I'm lovin that handle!!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handles, auctions, and progress*
> 
> Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.
> 
> ...


Thats wild Joe, really cool handle.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handles, auctions, and progress*
> 
> Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.
> 
> ...


What a great find with the brace and saws. I recently received a brace that I think belonged to my grandfather. It was in a storage barn at my cousin's house. It was in pretty bad shape. I'm in the process of bringing it back to life. I'll post pics when I'm done.

The saw handle looks great. I really like the shape that you have given it. it looks like it will be comfortable to use. I'm looking forward to seeing it mated with the blade.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handles, auctions, and progress*
> 
> Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.
> 
> ...


Interesting shapes you've got going one there Joe. Knowing you're a guitarist, I can't help wonder if your designs are influenced by the shapes of heavy metal guitars. Maybe it is ingrained in your subconscious somewhere. That's what they remind me of anyway.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handles, auctions, and progress*
> 
> Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.
> 
> ...


Andy, I am sure in some subconscious way they are….lol. It's interesting too, because I do not own any shaped guitars like this….lol. I love my Fender Stratocasters, but this current design is very gothic and sharp edges like this guitar…lol

Have you gotten anything going on the saw till yet? Looking forward to seeing it!

Take care,

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handles, auctions, and progress*
> 
> Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you don't own any guitars like that Joe. I don't play anymore myself, but I did play for about 27 years. Here's a few of the guitars I used to own.










Left to right:


Les Paul custom built for me by the late Sid Poole which had my name on the headstock
Levinson Blade R4H set up for slide playing
Fylde Orsino Custom
Limited Edition Martin 000-16TR
Custom built Stefan Sobell Scillian model

I've had others through the years, but these were my pride and joy at one time. I don't play anymore now, although I still have a 5-string banjo and a ukelele.

The saw till will have to wait a while. My wife is organizing a street party for around 200 residents to celebrate our queen's Diamond jubilee and I've been roped into making loads of stuff for that. Since that takes place at the beginning of June, it has to take priority. At the moment I'm building some huge games for people to play. I'll post them in my projects once they are complete, but I might not be on LJs so much until they are.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handles, auctions, and progress*
> 
> Well folks a little more progress slowly coming into form on the maple handle design.
> 
> ...


Wow Andy, I had no idea you played…...that's just great! Thanks for sharing your pics. All really nice guitars. Best of luck with the builds for the Jubilee.

Take care!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Handle finale!*

Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol

Finally got some more time out in the shop to learn more ins and outs of this handle build.

As I finished this piece up I was happy that I went my own path….that I used a road less traveled in the design and approach to this project. Wether it is enjoyed by some or maybe even upsetting to some traditionalists or collectors….I think it's great to stretch out the wings of possibility and try something new.

What I did not want to do is make the traditional templated and expected handle, I figured this experimental process would allow me room to improvise and even put myself in a few painted corners…lol…..and of course at times…..it was close to just that..lol!

I learned a lot more about chisels….holding them and performing very tight and tedious moves.

Most of all which is so important in any craft, be that a hobby or professional is that I learned more about myself. The challenges in each exercise if they provide that kind of enlightment…..what a wonderful double shot of good things…..a woodwork finished project…..and some self understanding.

Heres some of the pics!!..................

Pic 1: Got down to the work of developing a new chip carving pattern and having a go at that.










Pic 2: Used a shoulder plane to angle my chamfers down old school style….to give the look and feel of some classical apporach to my different design work.









Pic 3: Was proud of the ripping of this kerf…and the results were better than my last saw handle blade fit.









Pic 4-5: This time used a lighter Danish oil finish..some Watco Medium walnut.


















Really very pleased with the pair of homemade and handmades.










*SEE THE MAIN PROJECT LINK HERE FOR THE FINISHED PHOTOSHOOT….LOL
*

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64796

In closing, this portion of the Exercises in Artisanship was eye opening and enjoyable, challenging and engaging.

I am thankful for anyone who has enjoyed these past sessions. I am also greatful to the spirited comments, advice and inspiration of all of you out there in LJ'S LAND!.....LOL

Enjoy every shaving!

All the best, 
Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


Man that turned out great! I love the carving you did on the handle. It's very well done. Great job.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


Very original Joe. Nice carving and nice curves.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


Really nice and unique. Lines you don't see everyday.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


Very inspiring Joe. If I come acros any hand saws that need handles I'll make sure to refer to your posts.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


I love this last iteration. Great job !


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


Great work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


That is beautiful. I love the carving, how do you chip carve something so hard? Slowly and bit by bit??


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handle finale!*
> 
> Hey gang hope this week is treating you well so far,,,hey you usually know by Wednesday….lol
> 
> ...


Super nice handles.
What a fine job, these saws will be favorites.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Hidden handtool treasures*

I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.

I also am thrilled to see many machine woodworkers becoming more interested in the artform of handwork, it's wonderful to share each skill electric and unplugged and learn from one another. This process of sharing ideas with various handtools and machines is what I think that woodworking really should be all about, no right or wrong way…just the particular tools that work for you and make sense for your style of building.

As long as we are continusly sharing, exploring and getting new people invloved in woodcraft especially the young generation we help to preserve a time of crafstmenship long past…..with skills that are truely timeless yet indeed needed for new generations to be challenged by and educated with.

Every time I walk into a big box store I am sadly reminded of the little to actually no value that these stores handtools have….plastic handles and a rather sad 2 year lifetime at best workability…..sort of a fastfood section for the do it yourselfer that grunts at the thought of encountering the task of hand work at all…..and so our fast paced lifestyle marketeers attempt to tame our addiction for instant gratification by presenting us with cheap junk which only supports a new woodworkers total distaste for ever having to work by hand and instinct at all…lol

Yes cheap tools have a way of doing that…lol

It's vital for our younger and new woodworkers to be encouraged with the wonderment, the pride and history of what these various tools are capable of. I am totally a beginner in my own right, I have never had an apprenticeship, teaching…..hell, I never took woodshop….lol. For me….and I speak from a hobbiest position only I like many were lucky to see the woodrights shop, see things on youtube and the internet.

My fear is that will we at some point get so far teched out and press button happy that we turn our backs on the masters of the past and their tools and tales of how they made it all? I really hope we do not, it is so important to honor these people and not lose sight of just how far we have come but sometimes I am not so convinced we have really gained much??.....lol

So with all that said…or written…lol, I was at an auction this morning….funny so many of my blogs start this way as I am sure many of you have caught on….lol

Me and my Dad were looking for some rusty handtool gold and after a run through the aisles he kept on saying…."you should go back and look at that saw box"...lol. So we did….we went back, I took a brief look at what I could see in it…..the saws looked pretty well used but not in the worst of shape….a brace, a nice many bits…20 dollars and everything in it goes….*SOLD*....LOL

So lets have some fun and take a look at what's in the box!

Old this piece was indeed, dovetailed joinery with hinges and some cracked wood on the back thats in desparate need of repair. But the big kid in me felt like I had a pack of baseball cards just waiting to see what I would pull out of all this historical carpentry…..20 dollars was worth the price of admission…and much more as you will see!

























































































Nothing beats finding old carpenters tools…..these saws are a mix of early Phillis and Superiors although worn and very used are dam sharp and ready to task right now…..amazing.

The brace works fine and the yankee screwdriver and the bits are in great shape as well.
For the 20 dollars this is a very reasonable tool kit with some TLC and cleaning a very nice fixture for my oldschool shop.

This is from a time past, but if you allow yourself the thoughts and questions of… who, what and where…...it's really amazing.

So all this handtool stuff…great, ya know whats better? I found this with my Dad and he was more of a kid than I am in his excitement to know…..what's in this box?...lol

As displayed there are some good many cleanups to do with these tools…..I know he will enjoy doing them with me. You cannot get that in a store or win it on ebay, how great these old tools are providing me and my father a chance to spend a sunday morning having a great ole time just learning from the past….while so much enjoying the present. *That by far….is something to really treasure!*

Have fun friends, don't rush too much, and remember to laugh more.

Be well!

Joe


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handtool treasures*
> 
> I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handtool treasures*
> 
> I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.
> 
> ...


Yep, great stuff Joe!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handtool treasures*
> 
> I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.
> 
> ...


Good find Joe !
And good story and blog entry to go with it.
Mostly, it's great that you get to spend this kind of time with your dad.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handtool treasures*
> 
> I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.
> 
> ...


You sure hit the "mother-lode" on that buy! Man there are a lot of nice old tools there just waiting to be cleaned and put to work again. Y'all did good at that auction for sure!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handtool treasures*
> 
> I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.
> 
> ...


How do you say that…...... oh yea, "cha-ching"


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handtool treasures*
> 
> I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.
> 
> ...


Wonderful thought-provoking blog Joe and what a treasure chest you found. I look forward to seeing those tools brought back to life.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Hidden handtool treasures*
> 
> I hope this particular blog may reach a beginning woodworker no matter what age…..we can always learn something more as we go through life. I really find that to spread the word and share some of the found history of handtools and their various crafts they help perform is a truly worthwhile campaign.
> 
> ...


Nice find Joe.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Creating a sawtill with what ya got! PART 1*

This series of Exercises in Artisanship is all about *making the best with what you have*. With a small budget and the challenges of some lower grade box store pine I hope you will join me for the twists…...the cups…..the thrills…..the curse words…..lmao.

Somewhere Charles Neil is going…....told ya!......lol

No really friends all jokes aside….it's sometimes fun to learn to make do with what we have and try to make lemons from lemonade.

In this ongoing process I firmly believe it builds skills to learn how to deal with wood that is not as pleasantly strong or straight as we all would want to work with.

So as my ideas began to take to my sketchpad I wanted to try to build a humble home for all of these nice 50's Disstons I had acquired from many a weekend auction dig…lol

My ideas soared taking a humble almost rustic look and began blending it with a sort of country galootish woodwork theme.

This is the very beginning of a long journey…..so just a few baby steps to show for this installment…...let's take a look and see what I have been tinkering with!.......

*Pic 1:* Ok heres a quick computer illustration of my basic idea so this at least gives some sort of map to what my ideas are as I go.









*Pic 2:* Laying out my line….for me this is entirely a non templated approach…....I do various pencil lines and sort of sketch what my eye likes…...for me…..I know when I catch the right curve so I tighten up the pencils and my first piece will later become my second pieces template.









*Pic 3-4:* Get out the ole spokeshaving and rough some of these areas out a little…....this stage is more sculpture for visual foundation than clean and pretty finished work…that is if all goes well,,,then the finishing should be next year…lol…....jk…..hopefully in the upcoming weeks…lol



















*Pic 5:* With this roughed out I will now use this as my template for the second side!









*Pic 6:* A cope sawing we will go again so we have the two sides.









*Pic 7:* Cleaning up the edges with my southpaw poplar shooting board and this really nice #5 I got for 23 bucks!! (With Shipping!..lmao).....restored it a bit, cleaned the handles and totes…and got her on the diamond stones…..tellin' ya friends….get those diamonds…..this thing makes nice work of shooting some edges! Wow….....poor photo shooting on my behalf…forgot the nice thin shavings pic….whoooops…..later blog!...lol










*Pic 8:* If you make one jig …....and we all know somehow us wood freaks make nothing short of 25-50 of them…..lol…..you have to make this dovetail deal…the great Paul Sellers shows this in his new woodworking course…..and it is amazing!

Nuthin fancy….and it's a wonderful jig.










*Pic 9-11:* I am sure this is hard to view….lol…..this cheap box store pine…..with some cupped elements to add to the pleasure of making 90 degrees seem rather fantasy…......but I needed the practice…and I have to make the best of what I have and also made the arrangements to scrap the tails and subtract the 3/4 if need be. Slowly and greatly patient goes the process…..keepng in mind my dovetail experience is green horn at very best…lol



















Ok…..this is where my portion of the slideshow ends for now. The experience has been really fun and fairly easy so far but I know with given time will become more challenging. I love that I took my foot off the brakes and just pushed at some elements of joinery that I have little experience in as of yet and will earn some stripes for the journey.

Woodwork is so much like learning the guitar…..you never will get it all in your lifetime….I say that with amazment and wonderment…and get enthusiastic knowing this true fact rather then feel saddened, frustrated or dissapointed.

I am as human as the next person…and although there are times we all….see the various master works of any craft…and go…."oh man….I should pack it up"....lol, I see more as I get older the absolute opportunity to learn more and enjoy the entire process of something I love.

"*To long for the technical majesty of great masters and achieve a fraction of there given skills is a worthy effort as long as you live everyday with the hungar of a beginning student.*"

Be well friends and thanks for letting me share with you.

Cheers,
Joe


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a sawtill with what ya got! PART 1*
> 
> This series of Exercises in Artisanship is all about *making the best with what you have*. With a small budget and the challenges of some lower grade box store pine I hope you will join me for the twists…...the cups…..the thrills…..the curse words…..lmao.
> 
> ...


Cool saw till. About the dovetail jig, what is the ratio?

I too have found that for as much as I think I've learned I really don't know anything. I have come to the conclusion that it takes more skill than I currently have to use hand tools. I realize now how spoiled I've become by using power tools. Don't get me wrong, I'm not getting rid of my power tools any time soon. I'm just saying that by starting off with power tools I feel that I have somehow missed out on the true spirit of working with wood. I'm trying to change that.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a sawtill with what ya got! PART 1*
> 
> This series of Exercises in Artisanship is all about *making the best with what you have*. With a small budget and the challenges of some lower grade box store pine I hope you will join me for the twists…...the cups…..the thrills…..the curse words…..lmao.
> 
> ...


I second that emotion Nobuckle. I've been trying to use hand tools more myself. I'm finding that I'm gaining a much better sense of the different qualities of different types of wood that I wouldn't have gotten otherwise. I don't have a planer, so my planes have become a big part of what I've been doing lately with reclaimed wood. 
jjw5858- Looks like you are going to have a good home for those saws soon. I'll be checking back for more


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a sawtill with what ya got! PART 1*
> 
> This series of Exercises in Artisanship is all about *making the best with what you have*. With a small budget and the challenges of some lower grade box store pine I hope you will join me for the twists…...the cups…..the thrills…..the curse words…..lmao.
> 
> ...


Good jig and nice you are using hand tools.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a sawtill with what ya got! PART 1*
> 
> This series of Exercises in Artisanship is all about *making the best with what you have*. With a small budget and the challenges of some lower grade box store pine I hope you will join me for the twists…...the cups…..the thrills…..the curse words…..lmao.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments. Doug, the ratio is 1 to 7. This usually is a happy medium and the suggested ratio in the plans making this jig. Without a doubt I can appreciate your input about using handtools…..it is the complete opposite for me..I started using only handtools and have slowly gotten more experience with power tools.

Handtools without question can really humble us all when it somes to so many tasks…..even those that can be a half hour quick shop job….with using chisels, planes …etc….you can really get exposed of what you don't know or are currently unable to accomplish without the safety net of the machine.

Everyone has there own way…and own talents and I think as long as we do not judge either method but rather learn from all of them we add to out personal knowledge of woodworking.

Thanks for your interest friends, take care!

Joe


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a sawtill with what ya got! PART 1*
> 
> This series of Exercises in Artisanship is all about *making the best with what you have*. With a small budget and the challenges of some lower grade box store pine I hope you will join me for the twists…...the cups…..the thrills…..the curse words…..lmao.
> 
> ...


Joe, that looks like a fun build and you're doing great with the tooling! I'll follow along for sure.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a sawtill with what ya got! PART 1*
> 
> This series of Exercises in Artisanship is all about *making the best with what you have*. With a small budget and the challenges of some lower grade box store pine I hope you will join me for the twists…...the cups…..the thrills…..the curse words…..lmao.
> 
> ...


Its gonna be sweet, great action shots


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 2*

Hey friends, hope this weekend is being enjoyed by everyone. Moving on through this project with some learning and shavings I have another installment of where I am on the map with this saw till.

I have watched and kept aware of this cheaper pines cupping and twisting as best as possible. I really wanted this thickness to remain on the boards so I sacrificed planing down in the various directions and trueing it down to smaller than desired width. I actually did at first give it a few sweeps with my jack plane just to see how it would take but quickly figured to make do with it and test the rough and bit of wavey waters ahead.

*Pic 1:* For checking how the saws will sit I put one against the board to check the angle. You may notice in the bottom right corner my penciled 1×2 mortice layout as well to see where the handles will rest to get an approximate height for their sitting.









*Pic 2-3:* Then layed out the lap areas to be removed for my 3 back pieces to get settled into. My new handsaw handle felt great using to make relief cuts preparing for them to be ultimatley copesawed.


















*Pic 4-5:* Here's the cope sawing followed up by a 1 inch chisel for cleaning up the top. Once more the shaprness I recieve from the use of the diamond stones makes this portion of the exercise a real joy. I used to make these chisels work with an older craftsmen stone….I thought they were sharp….ahhh….....not really…lol.
The results now in using these currently sharpened blades is like night and day. The work is really very enjoyable and elevates the the jobs safety….*for beginners keep in mind* ...a dull blade equals more strength and pushing force….which can equal accidents in the wood…and more imortantly your limbs.

















*Pic 6:* Ok …we have 3 areas each ready for my 3 back pieces to fit into later on.








*Pic 7:* Ahhhh time for a little trimming up the front of each piece…then checking to make sure each measurement is of even widths…...I got a little out of order here….but no fuss, I made things work out.








*Pic 8:* This friends…..is what it's alllll about!.....lol. PINE SHAVINGS….wonderful way to spend an afternoon…in my case a rainy one…even better!








*Pic 9:* If you want a strong, solid and great feeling combo hammer …this vaughn I purchased at lowes…is wonderful for mallet work…..Honestly I would not go back to a wood mallet, this one has great touch especially for getting to work on this lightweighted pine…easy it goes. I use the yellow hard plastic for the malleting of chisels….and the red rubber side ….works great for putting the puzzle together. Here I want to say…there are *SOME* good hand tools at the big box stores….thank the wood gods…..lol









*Pic 10:* This process was one truley needed….to get the feel of working the chisels and performing the tail work. I found the work once more very rythmic and enjoyable. The main ingredient is to keep your tempo…..your creativity and focus. Joinery in general is in my opinion not for an angry or rushed person…..because it will really show in your attempts or just plain end the chances for it to be at all by having a broken piece or part….lol.









*Pic 11:* So here's a very rough mock up of the carcass work. Everything for me is shaping up darn close to what was drawn…...my vision that was in my mind….went to paper….and is now beginning to take shape in three dimensions!










So much more work to be done…......making the mortices for the saws to rest on the bar…the kerfing beams for the saws to snap into…..clean up with chisels/planes…..sandpaper….ways to go yet.

Hope you enjoyed the steps of the journey so far.

Thanks for taking the time and interest.

Be well,

Joe


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, hope this weekend is being enjoyed by everyone. Moving on through this project with some learning and shavings I have another installment of where I am on the map with this saw till.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I need to make one of these for my shop.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, hope this weekend is being enjoyed by everyone. Moving on through this project with some learning and shavings I have another installment of where I am on the map with this saw till.
> 
> ...


You are doing a great job on this. It is really gonna be a nice addition to your shop.

Best of all….you made it!!!!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, hope this weekend is being enjoyed by everyone. Moving on through this project with some learning and shavings I have another installment of where I am on the map with this saw till.
> 
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, hope this weekend is being enjoyed by everyone. Moving on through this project with some learning and shavings I have another installment of where I am on the map with this saw till.
> 
> ...


Love the lap joints and the dovetails, its going to look sweet.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 2*
> 
> Hey friends, hope this weekend is being enjoyed by everyone. Moving on through this project with some learning and shavings I have another installment of where I am on the map with this saw till.
> 
> ...


Nice joinery Joe. That's going to be a nice till.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*

Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.

This is a piece that has brought some more expansion in the learning of joinery, and getting a chance to exercise some new lessons learned.

*Pic 1-2:* I needed to make a pair 1×2 mortice's on each side for my rail to joint into the tills sides to support my handsaws by their handles. I used my normal cabinet chisels and vaughn mallet on this soft pine…but it is so crucial to use a sharp knife in concert with a solid square to score the pencil lines. I used some scrap 1×2 to test..and chisel…test and chisel until I achieved a snug fit. This task was enjoyable…and I was very happy with the fit.



















*Pic 3:* Then the infantry of old handsaws arrives once I have the cross bar jointed into the fresh mortices. Very nice support and hold for this mock up test….and just as planned I will be able to fit a nice number of favorites, users and just cool ones I like to tinker with…lol. Something about all those wooden handles displaying there years and various shades of history….funny, but to me it's always an inspiring vision to see nice old tools of any trade assembled in a uniform and spirited manner….makes ya just want to build stuff!..lol










*Pic 4-7:* Now onto what I will call…..the kerfing bars…..the places where the top of the blades can rest into while sitting inside this till.










I pace my dividers to get the marking points as to where the kerfs will be and how far they will be spaced.








Then I get an approximate depth to kerf down to…going too far will ruin the strength and honestly is not needed…so I stay conservative and this works just fine.








Some sand paper to account for some saws having a larger set of tooth…not enough width of this kerf and the saw will not easily lay into the kerf bar at all.








Looks like it's a go for further work!









*Pic 8:* Time to tend to these 3 back pieces that will lap joint to hold the sides together….the old Millers Falls brace can make for an easy job drilling the holes for the connections to the laps. Here I also make the holes for when I place the kerfing bars in there specific designed areas later in the build.








*Pic 9-11:* Heres an old school way of getting the connections….a counter bore, phillips head and irish spring soap for making the job a little easier to encounter the boring into the pinewood.








Counter boring these by hand is a great forearm exercise…lol….a little more here and there…a little rest break…..and your arms get a nice pump of blood flowing.








Then starting in on sending these phillips head screws home for a nice tight fit. With handtools you get to build things and workout..lmao.









*Pic 12-14:* Ok gang…so here are the attached back pieces for better or worse with some cups and twists, lol…..but holding strong.








The front section with long and short kerf bars for the specific sized saws.








Hey look….a lonely old saw making an appearance for this mock up pic….fitting snug and secure in its new shelter…lol









*Pic 15:* Now the process begins of cleaning up the tails, laps, and carcass. I have one more idea on the table and sketchpad as I type…something that I think will add some nice extra touch to this piece besides some staining. So….let me stop here and hopefully soon I will have another idea to exercise on this pine saw till!

Hope this inpires some new ideas of your own or just plain makes you want to get out in the shop and have some fun!

Be well friends and thanks for stopping by!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Nice addition to the blog and this saw til is gonna be very nice. You should be proud of this one!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Very nice Joe and what a great collection of saws you've got going on there.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Very nice. It's really taking shape. And as for inspiration, your projects always inspire me.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Joe, this is excellent! You have such nice saws--your till is the perfect complement.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


nice collection 
good looking mockup 
thankls for the blog

Dennis


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for taking time to look around. It's nice to have some room to hold all these….lol. More to come!

Be well friends,

Joe


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Always a pleasure to see you work.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Gr8 collection and gr8 till for storage of em all


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Looking like a fine till. Great work.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Beautiful till, simple and elegant.
Wonderful to see your pictures, the illustrate so fine your work and are really inspirering.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for saw till inspiration for a long time…you are a genius! Thank you so very much! I love your work here! I have to admit I am a little jealous of your saw collection.

Keep up the good work. I cannot wait to see how you finish it!

Very Respectfully and Gratefully,

Nate


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 3*
> 
> Hi friends here we are again back in the shop and making and marking up the next to do's for this saw till project I have been working on. This project is just what is needed for my fast growing collection of handsaws as you will see…..lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks again everyone for the great comments and inspiration.

Best wishes to all,

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 4*

Good evening once more friends. Here is another installment of this saw till project build I have been having a fun time experimenting with.

This till has been prepared for the task of holding my various saws for the last week or more….....but I wanted to take some additional time on this and try some creative ideas.

I felt this was a nice opportunity to take aim at showcasing various skills and add them to this project to make it extra special as well as different from the rest.

I feel my work can only grow with taking some risks and challenging myself at first time attempts, so this was another situation where I gave that a whirl…..or a spin on the lathe…..lol

*Pic 1:* I thought it might be fun to add a twist of some cool side pieces with interesting curves so this till is attractive from the sides…or at least interesting to draw your eye to it. I bought some 1/4 inch pine craftboard and had some ideas sketched to have a go at it.










*Pic 2-4:* From pencil trace to cope saw….spokeshave to file for side chamfers…..these sides pieces were taking shape and fun to create!




























*Pic 5:* I jogged the two pieces once both created….then cope sawed the difference in wood fat…lol. This worked well for getting them in line with one another.










*Pic 6-7:* Got my bruiser of a rats tail….to help rasp down the roundness to my desired look. Followed up with some sand paper to get everything feeling in tune and smoothe.



















*Pic 8:* Now I traced on the wheat carving design onto each side piece….this would make for some nice chip carving later and added a little handsaw spirit to the whole tills look.










*Pic 9-11:* I was looking to try 3 smaller spindels that would be ornamentation for the back of the till. I cut some poplar dowel to desired size..then got my nail to make relief areas for the lathes centers.

I then added a bump of wax to make the piece turn without too much effort.




























*Pic 12:* More for practice then need I created this little story stick to help me in my duplication process at the German Spring Pole lathe.










*Pic 13:* 
Come on gang, gather around…..this portion of the slldeshow we are going 1500's country style foot lathe turning! * YEE HAWWWWW*....LMAO!




























*Pic 14:* This is a first time for me duplicating spindels for a piece to be used…..and I was very happy with these especially since a few months had passed since turning. Great aerobic workout as well.









**Pic 15*:* A mock up of the ideas…...with some more clean up and work yet to be done.










So the lathe was a blast to get using again, it is definitely a multitasking affair…lol. Once you get into the rythm of using your foot….working the tempo with the cutting tools and having that story stick (A nice help indeed) you are off to the races.

Hope anyone who stopped by got something good from this…..one more blog should do it for the finishing touches…..hope you stay tuned and have had a great time in your shop as well!

Best wishes and pine shavings

Joe


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 4*
> 
> Good evening once more friends. Here is another installment of this saw till project build I have been having a fun time experimenting with.
> 
> ...


Looks like you've been having fun. Should be really cool when you're done.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 4*
> 
> Good evening once more friends. Here is another installment of this saw till project build I have been having a fun time experimenting with.
> 
> ...


It is going to look sweet, Nice artistic details, I am so jealous of your spring pole Lathe, I want one!

Did you take a class with Roy or did you just follow his plans?


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 4*
> 
> Good evening once more friends. Here is another installment of this saw till project build I have been having a fun time experimenting with.
> 
> ...


Nice journey as always. Gonna be a nice piece when it's finished.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 4*
> 
> Good evening once more friends. Here is another installment of this saw till project build I have been having a fun time experimenting with.
> 
> ...


Thanks friends. Mauricio, I just went through his plan in the book. It's a lot of fun and really very usable once you get onto it. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 4*
> 
> Good evening once more friends. Here is another installment of this saw till project build I have been having a fun time experimenting with.
> 
> ...


It's nice to let your creativity run wild once in a while and try new things. You are making some great additions that will make the saw till unique as well as add interest. Looks great Joe.


----------



## need2boat (Jan 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 4*
> 
> Good evening once more friends. Here is another installment of this saw till project build I have been having a fun time experimenting with.
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,

I love the lathe! and the till. You ever run into the Jersey Devil in your area. Looking at the pictures I'm guessing your in the pine barrens of south Jersey.

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 5, THE FINALE!*

Hello one and all of the woodworking world. Here is my final roundup of ideas, lessons and shavings so I can finally put some of my Disstons in a nice comfy home to showcase and enjoy.

*Pic 1:* With my chip carvings added I used a counterbore bit I got from my tool chest auction find….awesome find check it out http://lumberjocks.com/jjw5858/blog/29741 then preceeded to brace in the counter holes.









*Pic 2-3:* To achieve the same drill holes for both sides I simply faced the pieces together and used a small nail to gently tap in the 2nd pieces drill hole setups….sometimes simple old school works even when it seems amatuerish. 

















*Pic 4-6* Browesing through lowes wood ornament section…I saw a small bag of buttons for finishing cabinet work….I said these can work fine..and then looked at my dad and smiled…"hell ya know I am gonna make my own!"…lol. For me….more fun to do it all by hand….has more soul in it. So I chucked down the bag, had a laugh, then back at the shop took a poplar dowel and got to work. Simple file chamfering….in this case a little edgy and rustic…would fit the bill just fine rather than a too machined look, so this made good music. File about 4 strokes…turn…..4 turn….4 turn…..next thing the rhythm forms a pretty neat little chamfered profile…then get some delicate saw work going…and you fashion up some wood buttons! I use a little light skimming across the top of my file to flatten as needed.



























*Pic 7-8:* After bracing in my spindle holes I began with a combo of mallet and a little candle wax to work them in. The key here was light taps…and easing all three inward and then joining the top bracket…then….taking these out of the vice and attaching them to the back.


















Ok…....the back is attached…all seems to fit better than expected. The process went well for having humidity twisted and cupped pine …..lol

With all of this now completed…I went on to break down the pieces and sand them, shave up where needed….etc, etc. Finally went to my watco dark walnut danish oil and….....................we have a brand new baby till…lmao. Check out the final on my projects page!

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/66125


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Creating a saw till with what ya got! PART 5, THE FINALE!*
> 
> Hello one and all of the woodworking world. Here is my final roundup of ideas, lessons and shavings so I can finally put some of my Disstons in a nice comfy home to showcase and enjoy.
> 
> ...


Nice details Joe.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*

Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol

Back at the shop and on the job of coming up with a project that I think will be fun to work with.

I was thinking since I have been very fortunate to find all kinds of cool old handtools maybe I could build a project that might include some of the favorites that would make up an old style tool kit.

Being that is the idea…I wanted to build an old fashioned tool tote. I am trying to catch a simple and yet personal style that will look of an older time…..hard working as well as rugged…and yet maybe be an inviting and fun platform to want to dig in and explore some of the different work pieces from many years past.

My small tribute to the great craftspeople from all those years ago.

So…...I guess we can start with this installments pictures and see my methods of madness….lol

*Pic: 1:* The mighty Disston took to the pine slabs by making my totes sides…...this will be a bruiser of a tote…..32 1/2 inch sides…..we want some room for the cool stuff!










*Pic: 2:* Took those over and had a go at my poplar shooting board to trim up and square up the ends.










*Pic 3:* I looked over some various totes….and really liked this rounded look….so I took to some tracing paper and mapped the lines out. My methods have changed in my recent projects, I use my abiltiy to draw and sketch my ideas…..in past blogs you have seen this…but before my Exercise in artisanship series began…I rushed through ideas….always on the fly. Honestly gang…good by to those days…lol. I greatly enjoy my recent less rushed results, taking time to really be and look at the ideas before just executing them.









*Pic 4:* Ok ….a little mock up to see my vision coming together.










*Pic 5:* Here's another interesting way to cope saw out smaller work. I use this jig I made from watching Roy Underhill….it works really nice…and it's a fun way to change up the same old ways of doing something!

If this interests you check the project out….http://lumberjocks.com/projects/56948









*Pic 6:* There are a few ways you may go about doing this…...hands over the top in a stabbing sawing motion as the previous picture shows…...not bad…..a little challenging…lol. Or you may get your favorite shop stool and sit and do this with hands under…and cope saw the piece this way….ahhh that's better…lol My back thanks you underhand saw style…..lol









*Pic 7:* Here it is now…..we got it coped out….and had a chance to work on a different way of doing the same thing. I find that to be a great skill building activity….get a job or task…and try to learn 2-3 ways of getting it done, nice to have in your arsenal if certain tools are not near by or in your current kit. Also…..it's nice to just want to change work patterns up as well!










*Pic 8:* Now I take my handsaw to rip cut a bottom piece.









*Pic 9:* Fun to look back….remembering my first sawing experience as I view this pic…how far off a line I would wander 2 years ago with my saw..as with everything it improves with doing. I leave the cuts a tad chubby off of the pencils so I can test fit and plane if needed for a snug fitting. One of the best rules of woodworking especially by hand…"More wood is always fine…because we can't add wood if it's cut too short"….lmao.









*Pic 10:* There it is all cut and ready for some additional mock up to view where we are at.








*Pic 11:* So here is the mockup in this stage of the game. I rounded the sides tops with plane, spokeshave and sandpaper. I also drew the sides inward to joint to the ends thinng up the width trying to subtract the more boxier look that it had….nice…like this better more slender. Then I clamped this together to see how it is looking. We have much to do yet…but a nice start for my ideas. Simple lines here, going with a less is more approach. We will have more to work with soon!









Ok friends, that about does her for this portion of the build. I sure hope you had a great week and as always I enjoy looking at your ideas as well as appreciate your comments!

Take care….CHEERS!
Joe


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the read and picts. I admire your use of hand tools to do this.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


Very nice JJ.

I made a crude version of your tote for my drywall tools.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


I like it because its deep. Nice design.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


Awesome! I see that corded drill sneaking into the picture…lol. How do you say- Cover your ears and don't look, Roy!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


Nice work. This looks like its going to turn put to be a great tote.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


You can't beat a good tool tote Joe. I have been meaning to build one for about 3 years now. Last year I came close, drew a sketch, but kept changing my mind as to what I wanted. In the end, I built something else. LOL.

Sometimes it is good to chew over a design and shelve it for a while though. Looking forward to seeing how you build yours, then maybe I won't have to think about mine anymore. )


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


Great pics Joe, Nice sawing, both the curves and the rip cuts. I've been wanting a tote like this too.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


I can almost smell the wood!
Looking wood!
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## dubsaloon (Oct 2, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 1*
> 
> Well no rest for the wicked…..or wood obsessed…lol. My name is Joe and …....I have a shavings, saw, plane…..ahhhh you name it….it's a great problem to have….right?.....lol
> 
> ...


I like the length of the ends that attach to the handles I've seen much shorter ones and it makes getting the tools in and out a chore looking great so far.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Old fashioned tool tote Part 2*

Hey woodworking friends hope all is well. Took a small break from shop time and recharged the creative batteries this week. Good to be back and to revisit this tool tote project and thought a second blog installment was due to see what progress and ideas were in action.

It was nice to get away from things for a small time and allow ideas to regain energy and fascination. I find this can be very helpful in any hobby, profession, or relationship in life…..just let things breathe a little.

So…with some room allowed in my minds eye, I took to the task of something very clever I once saw someone do on their tool tote…I added a Disston sidecar…...lol. Looked fun as well as dam handy. I simply had little idea how to even do it….so I just let the kid out in my imagination and began to play!

Let's take a look at what I have been up to…...

*Pic 1:*

The best way to start in most cases…..let the ticondaroga map it out! 









*Pic 2-3:* Once I cope sawed this middle piece out I used a great tip I got from Paul Sellers…..jig your clamp into your vise….and you have an extension to vise/clamp objects in new ways! Very handy tip…and for this exercise it served me well for spokeshave clearance.

















*Pic 4:* If you go this route….add in a little leather or something that will protect the clamping from marring the work…..easy to forget…haaaa I soon used this after the first bit of shave work as the bruising was pretty good…..lol










*Pic 5:* Ok…..so the beginning of this fixture was up and going…now I saw some scrap stock to clean up to get a top latch made….I used my red old sears shoulder plane to work this a bit. She may be red….but ahhhhh….. nice shavings after a few goes of the blade on my diamond stones…....a cat's hiss of a cut whips thin pine shavings all over the place. Again using my newly found clamping method was a help…...thanks Paul!...lol










*Pic 6-7:* I drew a fun curved latch that would hopefully turn and hold the Disstons handle secure. I purposely choose a knotted section to add a little rustic feel to things…....let the pine show off a little!


















*Pic 8-10:* Attached and looking good so far. After a few test fits I realized a custom dimensioned wooden spacer was needed, so I got the proper measurments and fashioned it all to have proper clearance, turning and holding when this all gets mounted to the side board of the tote.




























*Pic 11-15:* Now….the kerfing strip…haa….this was going to get interesting. Let's see….well…remember friends…in this shop….there are no table saws or machines. So I was going to have to do this with some old fashioned learning on the fly…..lol. First, I used my gauge to set up my off centered line to make a small starter kerf. Second, I took my backsaw and just slowly worked this into a kerf and basically got the position of using a handplane….worked well….worked one side to the middle….the flipped…worked the other and met the middle.
Third, I worked up the thickness of blade set with a few saws and finally my kerf was fitting snug but nice for this particualr saw I planed to have on here.













































*Pic 16-18:* Ok….got all my screws set up and mocked it all up with clamps…..holds like a rock!
I am very pleased with what I came up with. Takes a little touch and understanding on getting the saw out…but once you know the trick…..dam, it holds real nice!..lol



























*Pic 19-23:*
After the test fits….I had a go at ripping this 32 1/2 inch piece for some thinner pine to work some new ideas up I may use on this project. Now…....I have never attempted this kind of monster ripping…and I was surely a bit worried how I might do…...but again by laying in gauge lines then pencil them in for vision I was set about the task. Saw at 45 degrees and flip sides….then saw middle….I repeated this combination for a tender 25 minutes for the duration of the 32 1/2. By no means tough timber sawyer work..but….I was really pleased with the results for a greenhorn effort. Now I have two thinner sheets….one purposely a pinch thinner then the other.














































*Pic 24:* I believe the great Dickey Betts once penned….*Back where it all begins*…..Cheers to that friends…..what a view!









So…...heres where the wood train stops for this visit. I sure had some fun learning new ways to work ideas through to a fit. 
Of course as with anything so many ways…some faster than others to task a project….this was just my small recital of how I thought to pace it and place it.

I really enjoy the enthusiasum of so many more LJ'S fired up about handtools and sharing their talents…amazing work and skills. As always I thank you for your shared interest in my projects. More to follow soon!!

Thanks for stopping by and be well!

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 2*
> 
> Hey woodworking friends hope all is well. Took a small break from shop time and recharged the creative batteries this week. Good to be back and to revisit this tool tote project and thought a second blog installment was due to see what progress and ideas were in action.
> 
> ...


Nice resawing Joe. It's good for the heart you know. LOL.

You are definitely getting me fired up and wanting to make my own tote with this great blog.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 2*
> 
> Hey woodworking friends hope all is well. Took a small break from shop time and recharged the creative batteries this week. Good to be back and to revisit this tool tote project and thought a second blog installment was due to see what progress and ideas were in action.
> 
> ...


Joe,

Thanks for sharing a very interesting 'blog'. - Len


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 2*
> 
> Hey woodworking friends hope all is well. Took a small break from shop time and recharged the creative batteries this week. Good to be back and to revisit this tool tote project and thought a second blog installment was due to see what progress and ideas were in action.
> 
> ...


This tote is going to be sweet, thanks for sharing those tips, the bar clamp and the leather trick are ones I definitely try one day.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 2*
> 
> Hey woodworking friends hope all is well. Took a small break from shop time and recharged the creative batteries this week. Good to be back and to revisit this tool tote project and thought a second blog installment was due to see what progress and ideas were in action.
> 
> ...


Looking like a wonderful tote is becoming alive here.
Saw away.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Old fashioned tool tote Part 3*

Hey friends, back from some sawdust and shavings with an updated installment of the tool tote build. Hope all is well out there in LJ's land….it's been a wild week from the get go over here on the farm for sure…..but had some time and pics from recent and last week as well to make an updated blog of the tote progress.

I wanted to have a cool, unique and yet old school piece on this tote that had to follow the simple and humble parameters of…...duribilty, functionality, and fun to use. I think this added piece that piggy backs on the tote is more than I thought it would be and it's a blast for showing off the handtools. Let's take a look and see what this piggy back piece is as well as others….....

*Pic 1-2:* From the previous blog I hand ripped some pine stock to smaller widths….and from that I made a simple box. This would be no frills in design…and I wanted that vision for a more metal/screws kind of look versus a more fancy dovetail apporach this time. This project's theme was to let the simplicity shine and yet have some tricks to balance out the elementary construction. I added a country like themed handle area…had some fun just creating and improvising to get the look to meet the mood of the piece. There will be a little more cleanup and perhaps a tad more design on this basic form later.



















*Pic 3-4:* I then ripped some more wider pine for a drop-in bottom, then made my lines for fitting. I made two small 1/4 inch strips that glued to the insides to stop the drop-in top and held well for weight.


















*Pic 5-8:* A few weeks back in our neighborhood some scraps of wood and furniture lay outside an old home my father remembers going into as a child some 60 years ago…they had some old pine 2×3s, some dowels and larger boards. Here is the golden old 2×3 pine stock I thought would be fun to finally put to use to make runners for my sliding piggy back tool box. I thought this was a neat nod to the past…by actually putting some elements on here from wood that sure looked to be a long ways back in time most likely sitting in a basement of that house. Well…..it ripped just fine and was a cool addition.





































*Pics 9-12:* So everything was moving right along….until…...(que the record scratch….lol). I realized the spade bit I had at 1 1/8 was never going to work without breaking out the other side of the board…....oh ohhh..lol. Luckily in a pinch I took to my knife, scored the lines and worked my Pfiel chisels into the rounded mortice to 1/4 depth. This was a lifesaver and actually far more enjoyable to carve this way. The process was far longer…10-15 mins each side, but it was worth it since I did not have a larger bit…and hey I love using these chisels…lol





































*Pics 13-15:* With the puzzle taking a few minutes to mock up again…..I was very happy with the progress. The poplar dowel handle fits well into the carved mortices, the sliding piggy back tool tray glides with ease and holds solid…..and more tools than I even planed on….lol. I have more ideas to add here and there…and then of course a ton of sanding, cleanup….etc.




























I hope this was interesting for someone to look at. This project has had me try new things, learn to get myself out of some jams that I got myself into..lol, and grow with added enthusiaum of the tools I have been getting here and there to put into this tote. I have been keeping in mind…..weight…..lol. I wanted this to be usable and not like an iron suitecase. The piece will not be a long hauler by foot though….lol. something you can take in the truck if you needed to…..but will most likely be a fun conversation shop piece when enjoying old handtools.

Thanks for looking in and keep on enjoying your work!

All the best,
Joe


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 3*
> 
> Hey friends, back from some sawdust and shavings with an updated installment of the tool tote build. Hope all is well out there in LJ's land….it's been a wild week from the get go over here on the farm for sure…..but had some time and pics from recent and last week as well to make an updated blog of the tote progress.
> 
> ...


That is a perfectly simple design and I liked the way you overcame the issue of making the hole for the handle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 3*
> 
> Hey friends, back from some sawdust and shavings with an updated installment of the tool tote build. Hope all is well out there in LJ's land….it's been a wild week from the get go over here on the farm for sure…..but had some time and pics from recent and last week as well to make an updated blog of the tote progress.
> 
> ...


Nice work. This will be a great tote!


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 3*
> 
> Hey friends, back from some sawdust and shavings with an updated installment of the tool tote build. Hope all is well out there in LJ's land….it's been a wild week from the get go over here on the farm for sure…..but had some time and pics from recent and last week as well to make an updated blog of the tote progress.
> 
> ...


It is amazing watching you resaw with a handsaw. I love my handsaws, but I think I love my bandsaw more.

Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing!!!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 3*
> 
> Hey friends, back from some sawdust and shavings with an updated installment of the tool tote build. Hope all is well out there in LJ's land….it's been a wild week from the get go over here on the farm for sure…..but had some time and pics from recent and last week as well to make an updated blog of the tote progress.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, i have been using my grandfathers old tote and was thinking of doing something similar. Now i have some inspiration


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 3*
> 
> Hey friends, back from some sawdust and shavings with an updated installment of the tool tote build. Hope all is well out there in LJ's land….it's been a wild week from the get go over here on the farm for sure…..but had some time and pics from recent and last week as well to make an updated blog of the tote progress.
> 
> ...


That is one nice box.
I am sure it is going to be a best friend.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 3*
> 
> Hey friends, back from some sawdust and shavings with an updated installment of the tool tote build. Hope all is well out there in LJ's land….it's been a wild week from the get go over here on the farm for sure…..but had some time and pics from recent and last week as well to make an updated blog of the tote progress.
> 
> ...


This is coming along really nice. You will have something for your shop that you will aways be able to take pride in. Congratulations.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*

Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!

Along with that I thought why not a handy smaller tray to join up inside of the chisel box for some nails, screws….etc. Plenty of room inside for a few boxes of fastners….but an extra space for quick access might make for a nice added touch.

*Pic 1:* I got together the four chisels I use all the time to get an approximate layout with the ripped stock.










*Pic 2:* After getting that together I dimensioned a piece that would have relief areas to slide the business side of the chisels onto. Small saw work here on soft pine…..easy…..slowly…..and you can get this. If you attack this portion of the job….it can snap with ease.










*Pic 3:* Ahhhh….. that fits nice for these users…worth the controlled effort with backsaw and chisel paring…..this is coming together now!









*Pic 4:* Although the chisel boxed was glued up then attached with small screws I decided to have some fun gluing this smaller inside tray followed by some brad nails. Ok….I admit it….I just wanted to play with this wonderful Stanley Cabinets hammer I got from my beautiful Jenn for christmas….love using it! 









*Pic 5:* All set in on her tracks and ready for use although more in mock up mode now…before all the finishing touches!









*Pic 6:* Tray easily comes out for use just like a glove…..and…on the very first try….....haaaa yeah right…..nothing usually works like on TV!....LOL. A few plane shavings here and there…..and a little working in and out of the chisel box finally made everything get into order.










*Pic 7:*......Hey….. how did another handsaw get into Joe's tool tote??.......lol









*Pic 8:* Love getting all the elements together…soon after the build portion…..I will recruit the specific favorites of various tools…that will make a home in this tool tote. First…some quality control including finishing up some rough areas…and getting my sanding workout going….lol









It was nice in retrospect to see this build…and reflect on favorite skill building moments….a hell of a lot of resawing….great practice for me.

l really loved getting that Stanley hammer fired up and going….hammering is such a craft…it really is. I think many of these *simple looking*..lol, manuevers fool us into a false confidence when we take a too casual and cockey approach to things. I know I sure had a couple of more than 3 letter word moments that sound like yuck….lmao!

*Handtools and working wood with them always have a way of letting you know…..you have learned much….but have much to learn!*

Woodworking is so immense in it's variety, styles and lessons. I love it for the exact fact that no single person will ever learn it all in one lifetime….I think that, in and of itself is something to treasure and not dam.

Just as looking into the night and seeing the stars we wonder and we ponder…as long as you get some joy from it in your heart you can do without the struggle of the realization of our minuscule and brief existence. We can then forge ahead mindful of our daily challenges and share a smile while being alive in the present moment!

Thanks for your great moments friends!

More work soon, Cheers!

Joe


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


cool tote Joe.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


Nice! I need to get some sort of chisel storage going myself. Keep the good work.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


Very good design and completion. Excellent tool tote.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


Every tool needs a home. Gr8 tote


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


Thats a winner.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


You made a brilliant job of that Joe, I love the chisel storage with the box on top of the blades. It offers both protection to the chisels and another little cubby hole to store small items.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


Thanks so much everyone for looking in and taking an interest. It's really wonderful to have some of my favorite LJ buddies on here that do such amazing work taking time to look at my blog and current project. Thanks to all!

Joe


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 4*
> 
> Well friends the day has finally arrived….where I am going to have a decent spot to either carry or hold my stanely chisels….lol. I have had these chisels on one table or another realizing that they needed a proper home in the shop. I thought since I was putting together this traveling tool tote of carpentry instruments….chisels would be well in order for many a task…....so I took a creative chance on making a space for them!
> 
> ...


Wow this tote is really sweet!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*

Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.

Every now and then that is such a vital important exercise to have in our woodwork…..be free of worries…the crayons going out of the lines are no artistic sin, only stressful angst that has no need for salvage and self criticism. Every out of line experience is the opportunity to improve our skill and appreciate our normalcy. I think in trying to live by the fore mentioned words we will work more towards a quest of being better artisans and thoughtful people.

So I began to just try things….improv a little here and cross my fingers there….lol.

Here are some of the pics to see how I flipped my lid….lmao.

*Pic 1-3:* Once I had my chisel box together I really thought a lid would look slick on this. I began by ripping some more stock for the lid. Then I layed out the hinges on the box and lid followed by some relief areas with my chisel.




























*Pic 4:* I added some pieces to help along my screw depth when I was ready to put this lid together….I like this box….it's simple, but for me less is more in this design and it was refreshing to not go as curvy as my usual ideas go. What can I say, this woodworker likes his curves!....lol










*Pic 5-6:* Well the lid was a little cupped…so instead of fighting it's want to flex upward and not totally close flush….I worked the problem and thought a wood latch could be something fun and play off of the tool totes saw latch! I started out with a small sawn piece and added some cuts to it….oh oh…..there I go….....haaaa see….had to have some curves again…lol



















*Pic 7-10:* With a brace to drill out the hooked catch I followed up with a rats tail and finished with some whittleing. It's of such great advantage to know your way around a pocket knife when making things…sometimes it can be as simple as breaking out a few minutes of widdleing to make something so small conture to what you want your specific output to be. Plus I just love to whittle and carve…so I was not at all upset about taking 15 minutes to do so, especially on pine!..lol.





































*Pic 11:* Took one of my pfiel chisels to round over the edges a bit.










*Pic 12:* A wonderful gift from a past birthday a set of 7 chisels with my initials…a fine gift from my gorgeous Jenn…..speaking of wonderful curves…..lol










*Pic 13:* Fixed a poplar dowel with a small bored hole and glue to hopefully get it all to match and latch.









*Pic 14-15:* We have got a latch and a catch! This was fun to make…seems to be pretty durable as well.


















So a box and a lid was made for use and now onto the final stages of sanding, glueing, fasteners and staining to finish the job.

*Hey gang, follow me over to the projects section and lets take a look at the finished project made of wood….lol
*


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*
> 
> Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
> up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.
> ...


Nice job. I was wondering how you were gonna keep it closed. Great idea!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*
> 
> Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
> up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.
> ...


Wonderful tool tote and blog, thank you.
This will be your friend for many years I am sure.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*
> 
> Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
> up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.
> ...


Thank you for sharing! That is awesome and inspiring work! I look forward to your next project and blog!!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## harshest (Oct 26, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*
> 
> Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
> up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.
> ...


Great Tool Tote, I am really enjoying your blog series "Exercises in Artisanship" keep it up.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*
> 
> Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
> up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.
> ...


Thanks to everyone for taking the time to read and enjoy it! I love to share this with all of you out there, more to follow!

All the best,

Joe


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*
> 
> Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
> up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.
> ...


Is your finish process described elsewhere, or is it a secret?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Old fashioned tool tote Part 5 THE FINALE!!*
> 
> Well I guess through learning and creating, sawing and shaving there were a few more hours to conjure
> up some additional ideas with my chisel box. Ahhh yes…a lid for the top perhaps??.....this would be a total ad lib affair with little more than just letting the inner kid out to explore and experiment.
> ...


I always smile when I see another post from you Joe. They always make me want to work some wood. Thanks for another great series.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*

Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol

This is a project that I have been wanting to do for a while now. I have always enjoyed the extreme creativity of the Rennaissance period and I thought it would be a real challenge and adventure to have a go at my version of a trestle table while still keeping it rustic.

My visions are not so much of the very heavily carved and gaudier craft pieces we many times see from different times of that period, my ideas are a less is more approach all the while still keeping a nice flow to the overall piece.

I took time to work up some sketch ideas and after some reviewing I found one that I wanted to try.

So in the true spirit of the Rennaissance I let the pencil guide my ideas and went forth on the expedition of sawdust and shavings….let us begin this series!

*Pic: 1:* The mighty Stanley tape measure, my grandfathers actually…we start here with our pine plank to start the measures and soon follow the sawing!









*Pic 2:* To my sawbench to take the pieces down to proper size and then I plan to try my new jack plane to work out the cupped areas.









*Pic 3:* I was in no way going to be satisfied with 3/4 thick pieces for my trestle table legs…..I want this to be a solid piece so I made 2 pairs of boards for lamination to make our table a sturdy affair.









*Pic 4-5*: A little planeing alla Joseph Moxon (across, diagonal, then with the grain) and this took a nice amount of the cupping down so my lamination will be as best as it can be…even with all this humidity….lol
I was more than surprised and pleased realizing my study and time playing with these darn planes was rewarding me as this #5 soared like silk…..I never wanted stop as the pine abided with ease and the scent of sapp filled the air more with each shaving.



















*Pic 6:* Ahhhhhh…....now this is Rennaissance…..lol









*Pic 7-8:* Fixed some tracing paper togther and simply looked down at my small sketch and passed on the idea to my southpaw mit and drew the lines. I had a few alterations and then was ready to flip the tracing and make it appear on the other side.

















*Pic 9-10:* Now for the hard work….I brought out a fine weapon for the chore….my PINE BEAST! http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54541
I am so glad that I made these handles for a great grip while conducting this very physical exercise. If you go to a gym you can toss your membership away friends performing work like this….haaaa I got my arms burning away with plenty of work cutting this up. 


















*Pic 11:* I did not want my Disston to feel left out and I cut out the arch in angled sections.









*Pic 12:* Finally the rough piece gives us rewards for some serious sweaty work….lol


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Well that's one piece down…old school rough work for the moment. We will spokeshave this and give it some filing and care….then prep into a template using it for the second leg.

I have noticed that sometimes myself and others can get very self absorbed with obsessing over blade sharpness, joinery fit, sawing, etc. I find when I get too upset or negative at a task I do…I just remember Peter Follansbee saying…"ahhhh I just eyeball it!"….....lmao. Peter teaches a great lesson….just to get on with things sometimes…stop the obsessing and get your spirit moving and you can find your way.

I hope all of your tasks are had with a lot of great sprit and fun…..I thank you for sharing them and inspiring me!

More next time, cheers!

Joe


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*
> 
> Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol
> 
> ...


Looking good, the weather sounds like our weather in KC. A touch warm…and humid.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*
> 
> Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol
> 
> ...


Looks like fun and a great blog.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*
> 
> Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol
> 
> ...


Beee-u-teeee-ful


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*
> 
> Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol
> 
> ...


Is it just me or does anyone else think it looks like a person from the back whose eaten a few too many doughnuts. LOL. Only joking Joe, you worked hard considering the humidity and heat you had to endure. I managed to get my Disston No.5 re-toothed and sharpened before the sky started crying. You can't beat those old Elmore James standards can you?


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*
> 
> Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the finished piece.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*
> 
> Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol
> 
> ...


AHHHH…...Elmore James…...yes indeed Andy one of the greats. Haaa….I too see a bloated doughnut eater…lol. Thanks to everyone for tuning and taking a look. Off to clip my nails with my tin cutters….lmao.

All the best,

Joe


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 1*
> 
> Hello everyone, an extremely humid day today with around 82% humidity and 95 the high temp, but somehow the spirit of an evening of creating was to be had….lol. My shop has little more than a fan or heater….so this was going to get warm…lol
> 
> ...


Another fun build to watch Joe. I like how your clamping that board for cross grain planning. I have to try that one. But my cheap aluminum clamps keep breaking on me lately!

I had to Google Elmore James, I'm rocking out to "the sky is crying" right now. ;-)


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*

Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol

For this project I wanted a piece that I could have in my living room that had a feeling of energy and a renaissance vibe to it. I have had the opportunity so far to laminate, cut and smooth out my first set of legs.

This work being all handtools took a little more time to make things right as bare eye can attest to…lol, so I glady took that time to make my sides even up and cross my fingers for the laying out of the mortices.

*Pic 1-3:* Going to task on the mortices was a far more improved output than in previous endeavours. Of course that is only the actual mortice work…the joining of the tenons will be something altogether different…lol. I have learned to get your mortice work to move along with good structure, always keep the bevel of your chisel in the direction you are moving towards. This helps to really take a great deal of wood down in height…almost to the point where you need to be careful and flip your work piece before you break out! The measures here were total old school eye and instincts….of course actual measures were taken….but this sort of work really demands you to pick it up in the confidence area. Sometimes you just have to reach down within yourself and make things happen. I find this work a never ending fascination of tightroping along with humble hands that execute with strong belief!...lol. If I was to think any other way…I might as well put the tools away and close the shop up…..and if my brain is not processing the information in the correct manner….I do just that and down goes the door…..lol!




























*Pic 4:* Now that we have the wood removed we can trace the pattern to the new lamination and do it all again!









*Pic 5-7:* This time I choose to make relief cuts around the entire pencil trace and will copesaw in small increments which allows for an easier time working the cope saw around the design. Knots and all…..the wood of any species always has it's challenges planned for the road ahead. I see some speed bumps…..lmao. But we can always find a spot on the map and get to point b.



























*Pic 8-10:* Time for some mock up shots…..these are total roughs friends…..I just needed to get the view of the 2 legs and something I could drop on like a table top….this is far from how can look….lol. I really love the side flow of the curves…..almost like easing waves….I almost went with more harsh, sharp and gothic like cut out embellishments…..I am glad I stuck to my guns and went with my first internal idea.




























Ok….we are getting there and this is looking close to the sketched plan that would look like scibbled pencil to most….lol.

This project is all about chances…new directions. I have past pieces that I am proud of more for the fact that I took a risk rather than how it ultimately looked when finished. I think that is important in this hobby…..find your style…..but also try something new. I have little interest in doing a total copy of a time treasured classic, of matching a historical artistic stlye curve by curve. I feel this stage of the wood work game needs to be with my specific spirit…..rebellious, free of styles in some ways.

As in my knowledge of music and teaching students the guitar….I have always said…..none of these chords or scales are new….we are just using them as tools….and finding our personal touches and ideas with them…....I feel this is the case with woodworking.

You may spend your hours and work on a copy of someone elses ideas, or you can take that time and find out what your own imagination may surprise you with using various routines and exercises from many past masters!

No matter wether you copy or create something brand new from your own minds eye….if you are having fun….you have nothing to be bothered by but much to learn from and enjoy.

Thanks for your time and inspirations.

More next time, be well!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Always like reading your blogs. You are doing a great job and I have learned a lot from all the blogs you've done. Keep up the good work and the blogs.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Nice job and a galoot of a project. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Joe, very cool post and project! I like the way you're approacing this one, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


There's no better way to start your day,
Just read Joe's blog and go on your way.

Great sentiments Joe. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Nicely done, and well documented


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Nice build Joe, thats going to be a solid and unique table.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Joe,
You are right. It is about taking chances, finding new directions, and following your instinct. It is hard and you must have courage. I am currently following a plan. It is safe. It is easy. It is un-inspiring.

Scott


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Excellent blog Joe, not only the excellent handwork, but also encouraging others to step out of their comfort zone and to try something original. I realize that many of us are content to just show off our woodworking skills, and let's face it, we are not all gifted at designing stuff. Regardless, I think it's worth the risk to go a little crazy sometime. The result can be something maybe not regarded by others as beautiful, but like and ugly dog, you can still love it.

BTW, seeing the through tenons reminded me of a FWW article where holes were drilled through the workpiece in the corners of the mortise layout before chopping so that it would be clearly marked for finish chopping from the other side. I wondered if you used that technique because your mortises looked so good.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 2*
> 
> Well here I am once more working on something that's a first for me, seeing things as I go and gaining more experience with each shaving thick or thin. These exercises in artisanship have taught me a great amount of many do's and some don'ts…lol
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for looking in. I always enjoy your work and get such a great inspiration from it!

*Andy*....you poet you!.....lmao….thanks for enjoying the blogs, I sure appreciate your fine work and knowledge! Us left handed folk have to stick together!....lol

**stefang*:* I actually just used the methods I have learned with Paul Sellers which is basically lay the mortices out, then use your ruler and knife to set score marks (on both front side and back) and go to work with a bench chisel…..yes, a bench chisel…..no need for the morticing chisel…....I was very surprised but Paul shows you how to effectively accomplish it with little worry.

Once more thanks for your terrific story on the your trip to see your son and set up shop…...wonderful and my best hopes he is well and enjoying some woodwork!

All the best!

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*

Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.

I would say in review of the last two years playing with all of this woodshop stuff…..I have learned so much, and yet realize the path is incredibly far wide and years ahead of me. I hold these pieces as I craft them all…..and I am sure friends you have the same feeling as you are in the middle of a build, those pieces are like a part of you as you move them about through vise and travel them table to floor to bench…lol

I feel this experience creating this trestle table is like that moment when a trained athlete knows….you are making gains…your sweat, your passion has you at times frustrated but still all of these variables let you see your accomplishments almost teasing you into wanting more hard work to once again achieve the highs of hard earned success.

So…..as most of us love this game of crafting….we go back..we always want to have more knowledge.

At times my experiences are as humbling as feeling like I have been at this wood working game for about a week…lmao! I find that's the best time to shift gears and get back to other important things in life. Breaks can fuel future rewards you have no idea you are in store for as the brain enjoys stimulation of new things!

Let's take a look and see this portion of the journey…..I hope you might get a kick out of it.

*Pic 1-4:* Back to the task of getting all of these relief cuts roughed down on this second set of legs. I group/jog both of them in the vise to expose where they need to meet up better. I start with my chisel and follow up with the spokeshave where I feel it works best…...I share this all with a rasp and file as well. Right now I want to achieve a second stage of getting these pair of legs in form with one another…these will all get additional care down the road.




































*Pic 5-6:* Now for working inside the legs cutout area. I used my copesaw to cut away the fat and get as close in form as possible to the other leg…..This wonderful Disston Keyhole saw helped to make some additional relief cuts to ease the copesaws cuts….worked fine, although a bit difficult at times.


















*Pic 7:* Ok….we have them grouped and getting into form with one another. I usually find that grouping them in the vise and working them together works the best. This is all about your personal touch and instincts…..you really have to work and check….work again…and check again, this is a very discipline exercise but I really feel it's a fantastic method of learning about working wood without a net…lol. As far as the mortices for this top shown piece went…..I traced from the first piece with mortices…then gathered up the measures from there and made them.









*Pic 8:* With the first cross piece already styled….I used that for traceing to make the pair! *NOTE:* This step will happen after I rip and crosscut the board to size…I got out of order here…whoooops…lol.









*Pic 9-11:* Now I lay out my cuts to cross and rip this cross piece down.


























*Pic 12:* I prefer and recomend making a saw trench for cutting the shoulders here….it really makes the saw have a more sturdy reference for cutting.









*Pic 13:* I rip down the sides….and I am not over concerned here with pretty cuts. I feel there is far too much over analysis being conducted at times and it can begin to turn every handtool user OCD!.....LMAO. I myself get too far obsessed thinking I am not a worthy person for having gone off saw line…..oh the havoc,....what have I done!!!!!….....lmao. My feelings are….this is handtool work…it's like any trade you improve as you learn and work at it. I think this mental training allows the worker to get back to the fun of learning versus the grief of self abuse. Although I sure have had some upset moments as well….lol. This whole exercise will become more efifcient as well as accurate with additional practice.









*Pic 14:* It's the little things in life…also in the shop! I will use my little cut off tenon shoulders for possible keys, or nice for some smaller widdleing! I always love to keep the scraps if I can use them for something!









*Pic 15-16:* I always like to chamfer the tenon around the top as well as on it's sides. Makes it nice for easing things for a fit. A little soap never hurts either but don't disguise it for a hard fitting mortice and tenon…because you will have a cracked project!

















*Pic 17-20:* I have raved about this mallet before by Vaughn…..I rave on because this has an incredible feel for cabinet work, especially making mortices meet tenons! My rhythm here for me is vital…...I contact the piece about 5 taps….I start from the top, to the middle, to the bottom, going for an even distribution of push.
I also have found for me…choking up on the handle makes for good control which is exactly what I am looking for as I constantly listen, look and feel tapping the tenon forward.













































*Pic 21:* As you test fit…I presonally take a good amount of time and always go so far until my hammer sounds blunt…. then I take this tenon out and check for the bruising on the tenon. The bruises tell the story here….this is the mortices way of saying take this wood down from the reference bruise on.









*Pic 22:* Sometimes this fitting can be very trial and error….patience is a high requirement for this task or else when you hear a…..craaaaaaack….the party is over…..lmao. These are the early testing grounds involving handtools….and if you decide to enjoy this style of woodwork you will surely have these moments. For me this time around doing this mortice routine I feel a decent payoff is in my future so I continue to enjoy the time spent…and carry on with a gentle wisdom.









*Pic 23:* Homeward bound! It took some good old sweat and hardwork…...oh and lots of poland spring water…..lol









*Pic 24-25:* Now we can copy our styles alla copesaw and get a rough mock up of the four joined up!



















*Pic 26-29:* Ok another "mock up only" photo shoot…..I take these pictures to come back to later at my computer….I have been very lucky….I do this to make sure after hours or more without seeing it…..if I am still pleased…so far so good! No worries…this is a slab for the top just to see dimensions etc…lol




































*Pic: 30:* Wow…a real favorite has come to my beerstores shelves. A german classic for a german woodworker…now that's a great fit!....lol…..Ahhhhh I look forward to enjoying some this evening…..send me a cheers!









So I have continued to learn more which is wonderful thing. I know there are more challenges ahead but I feel very excited to see what my version of a Renaissance Trestle Table will be!

I thank you for looking in and taking the time. Have fun with your projects and take the time to enjoy all of it!

Great days ahead…......CHEEEERS!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


Very good work. Again, as I have said before, your blogs are very informative and instructive for me.

This trestle table will be lovely when it's finished.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


A nice table deserves a nice ale to sit upon it. It is really a treat to see you work/play. Are you going to use tusks on this (I know you might have mentioned this elsewhere but I did not see it).

I need to work more with pine.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good 6-pack o cheer to place on that nice table…. The empty bottles that is..


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


Thanks friends for looking in. RGtools…. yes I will be making keys for the cross pieces maybe not what you might call tusks (sorry I am still learning…lol)......but something to latch and support the work.

Thanks again gang!

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


The sun is trying to shine, the birds are singing, I've got a nice cup of coffee and Joe's blog. Can it get any better?

Your blog always inspires me Joe and now I can't wait to get outside and breathe new life into another saw. I'd better wait another hour though before I start with the screeching file sounds. LOL. Hopefully I won't have any "oh the havoc,...what have I done…" moments.

It's too early for beer, but I'm raising my coffee to you sir. CHEERS.


----------



## NateMeadows (May 11, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


You continue to be an inspiration! I admire your patience and your dedication! Great Work!

Your Friend,

Nate


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


Nice result and more importantly it seems like you are enjoying yourself a lot.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


I love your blogs, you show the good with the bad. Thats how we learn. Great job.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 3*
> 
> Shavings, sawdust, chisels scattered about…and the joyful noise of the mallet sending the message from hands to tenon to mortice….this round of the build contained much learning and honest work. Looking back through these last 2 blogs…..I feel encouraged and seeing my skills grow, sure there are some mistakes but I really see the value my time has bought me with my with study and self challenge.
> 
> ...


So nice to see you work, sweat and make shavings and wonderful to see you have a beer after.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*

Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.

After some mock ups of various boards to view thickness, width, etc. I finally decided to just give a go at working up a top with a thick piece of laminated construction pine. This would be all new territory for me….never did a table, never laminated together boards to make a top. Might as well get some shavings going and some new things learned for better or worse…..lol.

Back in my shop…..I live off a dirt road where you can see a deer, hear the birds, or watch a groundhog scurry about. I feel very lucky to have this small part of the world.

Handtool woodwork is a very Zen activity. I tune onto nature more these days….I used to blast Buddy Guy, SRV, or another one of my favs Doc Watson ( Bless his heart and may he rest in peace, Doc passed very recently) and although I still blast them…just in the truck now…lol, I find that tuning into nature I connect more with the process of constructing, creating and learning.

There is an inner peace that sort of grows within your spirit as you move through each task and take on each challenge. Of course with anything, sometimes peace goes all to hell…..lmao!

Of course it is also important to have motivation, those guru's of the woodshop that make us all go….wow….did I just start doing this woodshop stuff last week?…..lol. So many of my LJ'S buddies, you guys and gals always amaze me with your talents, knowledge, and projects…I thank you so much for sharing them with me.
But more times than not our inspiration and motivation can also come from friends and family outside of the woodshop.

My girlfriend Jenn is an amazing person, she has the kindest soul I have ever known. She is a teacher of emotionally challenged kids from grades 1-12. Some of the children are in need of medication for mood swings and erratic behavior patterns, and many others have had a terrible upbringing and are involved in crime as early as 7 years old with little to no decent parenting at all.

With her talents, patience and skill Jenn has taken a fifth grade child that could barely read first grade material and in one years time managed to get that same student to be up to 5th grade level or better.

Jenn gets up everyday to make it a better day for one child out of hundreds that might have never had a chance to survive. That motivates me….and makes me as proud as the tallest pine trees. Amen.

Well hell, I guess it's time to look at the mischief I am into now with this table deal…lol.

Come on in and let's take a look friends!

*Pic 1-2:* Welll here is some big store pine to make for a good solid top….and some good sawing. As the great Jackie Gleason said…..and awayyyyy we go!


















*Pic 3-6:* After cutting my boards to desired size I used a few various planes for evening out, smoothing and jointing the planks. Restored Jack plane, #3, and the always fun big dog # 4 1/2!




































*Pic 7:* The jointing was not of superb quality but an honest first time effort…...I worked this down with testing and more planing until I finally said…..on with it!....stop fussing and let's learn if this was good or not good….lol. Yelling at yourself sort of helps at certain times…..lol.









*Pic 8-11: * I felt fashioning 2 pieces of 1×2 across the glued bottom for extra support was in need, maybe more….but I went with this outfit for the current part of the build. You will see my Millers falls brace….first actual task using it…...works terrific. A fun story regarding that, if you are new to my work you can find that tale here http://lumberjocks.com/projects/59638 




































*Pic 12-16:* Ha….I feel like I am getting into some Japanese woodworking….where's my buddy Mads?...lol. I got to the floor and then went on with getting these pieces attached. I set these up with a super accurate jig…..I call it the eyeball….lmao. No worries….I got my super duty Irish Spring Soap….the luck of the irish on meee side!













































*Pic 17:* Back to shaving down the top…boy these planes are such hams….always calling for a pic…..lol









*Pic 18:* Ok now for setting the stylings to the edges of my table top. Simply some tracing paper and a dream.








*Pic 19:* Working the lines down with the pinebeast bowsaw, yeeeeeeehaw!








*Pic 20:* The wonderful rewards working with pine….as the blade cut through this piece…..a heavenly aroma of deep scented pine escaped to momentarily fill the workspace…..nothing better!









*Pic 21:* This monster needed some more high tech jigs for holding her down…an old cherry cut top and scrap.









*Pic 22-24:* Ok..the cuts are still rough, but for this session it ended with a few mock -up pics once more to see where I am at. I wanted the entire piece to move from the feet up on through and back….a good amount more to do on this one…..but feels good seeing it and learning more too!



























Well friends thats wraps this session up…as I said….. more to do and learn from!

Great grain ahead and remember to be good to one another!

Best regards,

Joe


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Oooooh yeeeeeaaaahhh! Wood porn at it's finest. I didn't even notice what you were building; I was just enjoying the building process


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Table is looking good Joe. What type of finish are you going with?


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Not sure yet ShaneA. Will be looking over some ideas soon though, thanks for looking in!


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Joe, you may be the happiest bloggers that I have come across. LOL. I really like your work. I am a fan of Doc Watson myself. keep up the good work.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Great work Joe. The table looks great. And thanks for letting us look into your corner of the world.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Very nice.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Jenn sounds like a wonderful woman, and you are then a lucky guy.
Fine table and shaves.
I never get tired of pine shaves…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Keep these posts coming Joe. The table is looking great. I've still got them Deep River Blues over here. It is really getting to me now as I haven't been able to do any woodworking or saw sharpening at all due to the constant rain. At the moment, I'm getting my fix from your excellent posts and those of other buddies.

Wet horses…








Wet trees…

















Bare beaches…








Empty Workmate…









I think the sun might come out for a few hours tomorrow morning, so I'm going for it. LOL.


----------



## lysdexic (Mar 21, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Andy, that looks soggy. Lush, but soggy.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Looking good Joe. Dan has shown some nice pieces in pine with just some Amber Shellac that I think looks really nice, might be worth a try.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Thanks friends, I sure appreciate the interest and ideas!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 4*
> 
> Hey friends, back here in the Old Time Wood Shop with some more exercises…..or,.... trouble to get into…..lol. This time it was setting up a top for my Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table.
> 
> ...


Turn up SRV! And the the chips fly. Stevie is planing music, oh nice table and great blog.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*

Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.

So when I have been able to sneak out and get some more decent temperatures to work with I set about my task at adding side pieces for increased stability on my set of table legs. I also got the chance to get my dowel keys setup for keeping the tenons tight and snug.

The table top has also been worked on trying to get everything to smoothe up as the finish line approaches.

So if you are interested let's take a look at some of the ideas I had for the additions to the table!

*Pic 1-2:* What's a woodworker without the simple but extremely important tools…..the pencil and the square! Layouts began on this 1×3 stock for coming up with side attachments for underneath the table. I usually always go with feel and basic instincts. If I like an idea I simply trace it with tracing paper and make the other side to complete the pattern. I enjoy the energy and tempo of builds like this. It's great being in the middle of the game and seeing the lines and avenues to take and feeling confident of how they can fall into place with each pencil line, saw cut and shave. I feel if you can get this out of your own work you should go for it rather then spending hours fussing into oblivion over matters that make the entirety of the process stressful and unsatisfying. I aways see my mistakes more than my accomplishments….so I remind myself that every mistake is more knowledge of how to improve for future projects. I also forget that all of this is done by hand which take years of skill building. So I forge on to improve but have some fun along the path!

















*Pic 3-5:* What's more fun than building your own small bow saw and then using it to help build your own table! This little poplar bow saw is dam handy and fun to use….I am so pleased with it and makes for some good skill building on this curved track of a design.



























*Pic 6:* Love these pfiel chisels…I know it's a broken record on praising these…lol, but hell if you want a great carving chisel….these are the ones to save for!









*Pic 7-9:* Ok…so after shaping these pieces a bit I mock them up to the side of the legs to see a layout. I could have made a morticed section and just tenoned these into the pieces…..but…lol, this idea was a later addition to my game plan…and it actually works better making a nice wider bottom support to hold on the thick pine top. Later I set them to the side of each pair of legs with srcews and these are solid and strong!


























*Pic 10:* After those pieces were tended to I began the layout for some angled dowel keys to be set into these tenons.









*Pic 11-12:* I use a spade bit with my mighty millers falls resto I got for $1 and the process was into action! For anyone new to doing this by hand please keep in mind that I start the turn very slowly begin the boring application to let the blades of the spade bit score the wood. You want to lightly score it before putting weight into your turns or else you are going to tear the wood out and make a mess. Then once your spade blade tip just goes through to the other side….flip it and repeat the scoring so you will not tear the other sides wood out.



















*Pic 13-15:* Now for the dowel keys. Lucky for me we have an old trestle table…goes way back in my lifetime and I got one of the keys. I was told there was a Mr. Ludwig who handbuilt furniture around our area about forty years ago…the place is long gone but he made the old table I still own. As a kid I used to play with these keys…..always fascinated with slipping them out and amazed that they could hold the table together. How funny is life? Never thought that thirty some years later I would be using this same key to help build my very own table…...wow. More on this key history business later (There will be another blog on this topic). But for now I used some store 3/4 poplar dowel and gave these a go in my vice with my old sears shoulder plane and they seemed to work up nicely for the job!



























*Pic 16-18:* Ok friends…bare with me I know these mock up pics look similar from past blogs…lol….but the progress is on its way. I have been soaking in some finishing theory as well…taking time learning about the endless measures for staining pine. I will be doing some pine scrap tests this week, so there is a lot of sanding and finishing still on the to-do list.



























I thank all of you for your interest and fine work you do. 
Always great to hear from you and may you have great shavings ahead!

Have fun and be well,

Joe


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Looks great Joe, and it's always good to see folks using hand tools. I too love my Pfeil carving chisels/gouges. I also have a two cherries carving gouge that I like a lot.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Nice job on this. It amaze me to see smething (this table) being made by hand from wood!!! So simple and yet so much crafting and planning involved. You are doing a super job.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


So first I scanned the blog and thought, wow, a home made bow saw making the saw benches to saw on. Then went back and read it. Now I'm not sure. I'm thinking they are not really saw benches.

So really nice Trestle Tables. I still think they would work well as saw benches


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Nice progress Joe. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Wonderful Blog. And I have that square with its little brother. I love them. Good looking project and well done.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Very slick


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


I love the table, but I love the bowsaw even more. Looking forward to the finishing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Joe I am building a baby crib for my soon to come grandchild. I think I will borrow your pins.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comments friends, very appreciated!

Look forward to seeing your project Dave, sounds like a great one to do! Congrats on your soon to be grandchild!

Thanks gang and be well!

Joe


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Oh man, I want a bow saw just like that! Do you have instructions for making one? The rest is nice too, but I am too busy drooling over the bow saw.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


for Kay…http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24721 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53449

for more just type bow saw in the search.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kookaburra for the comments. I do not have any sepcific plan. I got some 1×2 poplar at Lowes and the blade is a german blade from traditional woodworker. The carving was all just going from a sketched idea and learning as I went…lol. I turned the handles on my springpole lathe…..again from a sketched idea. Here is the project link if this might be of any help. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/55606

Works nicely for only a second attempt at making one…but I have been getting the fever for making another soon…lol.

This Roy Underhill video may be of some help as well. http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/video/3100/3102.html

Have fun and thanks for looking in.

Joe


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Thank you Don - that is EXACTLY what I need! Don't know why i did not think of the search - I still have the search open in another window where I was looking for advice on sharpening spokeshave!

ETA
And as I typed this, Joe gives me even more good advice. I think I just made a commitment to make a bow saw! I am getting excited now!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 5*
> 
> Sawdust, shavings, and a lot of water in these heat wave shop exercises has brought me to my newest updates on this Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table. This project has been a lot of fun and also filled with challenges along the way…..the biggest is the heat we have been enduring these past weeks….YIIIKES 100 degrees??......bring back the fall!....lol.
> 
> ...


Yes nice links Don!. Great job on your bowsaw…really, really nice. Mads is always got great things to read and learn from as well. Nice links and great work!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 6 THE FINAL*

This table is special I suppose because it is my first. 
My shop being set in all natural conditions sure made this a spread out project, there were some truly brutal hot and humid days that let this sit and wait for a better time to work with it.

I wanted a piece that had touches of rustic warmth supported with lines of a Renaissance rhythm. To stand back and see the entire composition in it's thought out form, from some ragged sketches to this on my living room floor is a nice reward for the journey.

This is a piece that now bridges my previous ideas to more finishing and larger work. I felt the tools gave me the best available chance for success and my 2 year experience provided good places to bookmark portions for better execution in future builds.

The pine is solid, it looks and holds as I wanted it too. The finish is in the eye of the beholder, some may enjoy it's character and others might cringe…lol. I experimented using the following ingredients:

1 coat Watco Dark Walnut Danish Oil, 2 coats Zinsser Bulls Eye Shellac, sand, followed by 2 coats of minwax paste finishing wax. Then after all that..I experimented using BLO which popped the grain nicely. I realize this was a bit out of order and wax after the BLO may have been the smarter route or perhaps choose one of the two and use….but I admit it made it look better so I kept it.

I thank all of the great knowledge out there on this site….and I think I can say that the two biggest discussed, stressed, obsessed, things I have discovered in the basic fundamentals of woodwork are sharpening, and finishing….lol.

If you ever want to feel totally confused read up on these two topics and you will surely want to wear a question mark on your favorite hat by the time you are done clicking through pages of multiple opinions on these 
subjects.

My advice to any beginners searching with hair pulling frustration on improving in these two areas is this….*"try, play, prepare for some miscues, and if it's for your own enjoyment do it the way you like it"*......I also add in the old school wisdom from my Dad…....*"Sharpen the dam thing, stain the dam thing…hell, it will cut and look fine!"* Honestly…for me this always seems to work out pretty good as well…lol.

I will admit I do begin to get a little unnerved when I see such talented hobbyist woodworkers getting so OCD over chisels and things. I begin to think the working and enjoyment aspect of it is tainted with calculations and 
measurements why the wood has little care or worry for any of the excessive fussing once the initial task 
performs just fine. Probably my feelings are as such because I have discovered my own obsessed judgements or 
concerns with situations involving my work or tools and yearn to tame the inner demons and enjoy myself more while performing the tasks set upon me. I usually am always able able to turn any lost confidence into good fortunes, but somedays we have those instances where the entire compostion looks like a third grader could chuckle at it….lol.

The summer has sure been filled with this table project and the new found adventure of getting into 
learning new skills with carving some country spoons. Spoon making can be an easier physical avenue when the temps are too hot and the heat warnings have been advised. A few days here or there in the shop on my chair letting the fan whip some cooler breezes while carving away at some cherry made for some decent learning and most likely some even better therapy for the soul.










So this ends the long summer of trestle table ideas and creation. I am very happy with this piece being only my first table attempt. I was even rewarded with the old four legs with the one side wobbles fiasco…lol. But a few hidden shavings tucked under a hardwood floor and it's just fine and in my case this is a rug sitter so I have the support to wipe some greenhorn sweat away and just keep smiling. Either way, just more things to learn, improve and hone on for next table session.

I am like so many of you out there, I have a wonderful talent for seeing all the mistakes first without stopping in my tracks and giving myself some credit. So many times I am forgetful a hand tool road for creating projects is an extremely challenging and practiced one. You have to a get at least a few tables underneath your saw blades before you can see large strides and improvements. My work has taken a few positive strides for all of my efforts, and I am grateful for being able to see it through and share with those who care to enjoy it with me.

*SEE THE FINISHED PROJECT MADE OF PINE, FOUR LETTER WORDS, LOTS OF WATER AND HANDTOOLS!
*

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/70007

Well I guess this wraps up this series. Time to put new plans, drawing's and ideas into shape for a new project!

I hope all of your ideas are done with enthusiasum, becasue it's a rather bit of wasted time I think to hide your imagination and wonder! Perhaps that's another key to not letting ones mind grow old.

The body will have its say, look the way it is today, but the mind is a never fully filled glass to poor your thoughts in!

My best thoughts for all of you,

Have fun and be good to one another!

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 6 THE FINAL*
> 
> This table is special I suppose because it is my first.
> My shop being set in all natural conditions sure made this a spread out project, there were some truly brutal hot and humid days that let this sit and wait for a better time to work with it.
> ...


Great Job Joe. You've instantly aged it. Your finishing regime might be unorthodox, but it certainly worked.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 6 THE FINAL*
> 
> This table is special I suppose because it is my first.
> My shop being set in all natural conditions sure made this a spread out project, there were some truly brutal hot and humid days that let this sit and wait for a better time to work with it.
> ...


Looks very good.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 6 THE FINAL*
> 
> This table is special I suppose because it is my first.
> My shop being set in all natural conditions sure made this a spread out project, there were some truly brutal hot and humid days that let this sit and wait for a better time to work with it.
> ...


A very unorthodox finishing schedule produced a truly great finish.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Rustic Renaissance Trestle Table: Part 6 THE FINAL*
> 
> This table is special I suppose because it is my first.
> My shop being set in all natural conditions sure made this a spread out project, there were some truly brutal hot and humid days that let this sit and wait for a better time to work with it.
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Practices in Spoonology: Part one*

Sometimes it's true that less weight on a woodcraft project makes for more learning in our execution of total composition. I always try to experiment with various ideas, styles, and media wether it is seeking inspiration from an old pine tree or taking some good advice from a favorite musician. I suppose the next useful bit of food for thought is right on schedule since it involves the late great Duane Allman of the Allman Brothers Band who's philosophy was that the attributes of great playing was to remember the notes that you don't play are just as important as the ones that we do. A possible way to sum the theme here may be to say…embrace the empty spaces of our creations.

I have continued on my quest to learn more about this business of handcrafting wooden spoons. My initial steps were simply taking my own creativity, shaking things up and let the shavings fall as they may to see what I might come up with.

For the last month that was a pleasing release of inner creative ideas, setting aside planned work, and having a go for the unexpected with little more than some hatchets and knives. But the more my path opened before me I began to realize that there is far more work, exercise, study, and knowledge to be considered than what my current status of spoon making entails to this date. I have become so enthralled with the skill work of centuries of past artisans, seeing their furniture and cabinet joinery, country work, finishing, and overall handcrafted experience. So it was only destiny that I would want to seek more wisdom on the talents and styles of spoon making.

It's reasonable to think that to the amateur eye at first glance seeing a wooden spoon…one might say it's just stick with a bowl on the end. No fancy dovetails, no wonderful molding work, no fancy Chippendale carvings. 
It's look is a rather plain and simple affair, or is it? Well after purchasing Carving Swedish Woodenware: with Jögge Sundqvist on DVD I would never think of spoon or bowl making as anything less than a fantastic skilled craft. Jögge shares his tips and techniques as he makes a bowl and spoon in the swedish carving style.

Peter Follansbee has studied with Jögge and that combination is just too much talent to not get totally excited for learning more about this swedish art form. So the DVD player was fired up and on the journey I went. If you are new to making spoons or bowls I highly recommend this DVD. The film itself is shot in 1990 but I assure you that the knowledge and artisanship is four stars.

My greatest problem was that I had become so out of the box with ideas in making spoons that I needed to get back to some form of a sized plan. I laughed as I looked at my previous spoon works and although I love them all it was apparent…wow….I am making some Andre the Giant sized spoons….lmao!!!! Ok….the spoon sizes are not that bad…but I could not resist how funny that reads after typing it. I surely hope someone spits their drink out reading that…lol.

Giving myself a break though without sounding so self critical I would totally say that it was not at all in my mind to attempt any certain style of spoon making in the beginning. So once I started seeing more dimensions and having more study time I began trying this process. It is so funny how chunky and thick my previous attempts were…..I had a hard time getting more petite lines. This is when my connection was made on just how very challenging it is to set all of this up, carve it out and keep a styled grace to its delicate features. Also choosing the correct tree layouts so I am able to get the proper 
curvature to meet the best mechanics for someone using it. Then if that's not enough learning not to take too much away as the wood thins because I need to keep it's strength as it gets used.

So here is a small visual journey of learning to do more with less!

*Pic 1:* A nice piece of Cherry, some knots are there….but we have to work with them and hopefully not too many problems ahead for the voyage of spoons ahoy…....hopefully…lol.









*Pic 2-3:* Camp hatchet and old stanley makes for a quick split and if we are lucky we can get two spoons for the price of a few careful hammer hits.


















*Pic 4-5*: Ok enough with the punk rock woodworking….we have to get a little more refined and return to some layout instruments…lol.


















*Pic 6-7:* You may at this point carry on by either sawing your design or hewing it with your hatchet. I love to get the hewing practice in so I move ahead with some of that and do the tighter curves alla copeing saw! Helpful hint for the saw work especially in this green wet wood…..use mutton tallow on your blades! The stuff makes a speed demon out of your handsaw work.


















*Pic 8:* I like to use my camp hatchet like an adze at this point of the job. I slowly scoop a concavity to the top of the stem into the bowl to try and substitute the overall pieces lack of curvature. In spoon work the more curve you can find (crook of a tree) the better, but this piece is pretty conservative so I try and implement a a little adze style hew work to create more of a curved flow into the bowl. Try not to get too frustrated with nature and work with what you can find. Remember every spoon that you work at is adding skill and knowledge for your next session!









*Pic 9:* See….we are all finished…..done! Yeah right…..lmao.









*Pic 10-13:* A spoon timeline for me. You can see the stages in these 3 roughs in the past weeks and how I simply needed to get some layout and embrace the empty spaces! The top two are old spoon roughs and the bottom one is the current carving with less chunked thicked lines. Now we are getting a delicate flow beginning to happen! It takes time and practice and so much more to learn and grow into.




































So as always, more to do!!!! I now have a roughed carving of where I want to take this spoon. At least the style is more refined like a swedish spoon which is what this particular set of exercises will eventually educate my hand work into more naturally.

Next time I will get some more finishing stages in and hopefully have some more ideas to share along with all of my friends out there in LJ'S land!

Thanks for looking in and I hope you may enjoy this miniseries of spoon work.

Take care, have fun and keep making sawdust!

Joe


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part one*
> 
> Sometimes it's true that less weight on a woodcraft project makes for more learning in our execution of total composition. I always try to experiment with various ideas, styles, and media wether it is seeking inspiration from an old pine tree or taking some good advice from a favorite musician. I suppose the next useful bit of food for thought is right on schedule since it involves the late great Duane Allman of the Allman Brothers Band who's philosophy was that the attributes of great playing was to remember the notes that you don't play are just as important as the ones that we do. A possible way to sum the theme here may be to say…embrace the empty spaces of our creations.
> 
> ...


Great job as usual. I'll stay tuned.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part one*
> 
> Sometimes it's true that less weight on a woodcraft project makes for more learning in our execution of total composition. I always try to experiment with various ideas, styles, and media wether it is seeking inspiration from an old pine tree or taking some good advice from a favorite musician. I suppose the next useful bit of food for thought is right on schedule since it involves the late great Duane Allman of the Allman Brothers Band who's philosophy was that the attributes of great playing was to remember the notes that you don't play are just as important as the ones that we do. A possible way to sum the theme here may be to say…embrace the empty spaces of our creations.
> 
> ...


Nice blog as usual. You know I always like what you make and the process that you take. Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part one*
> 
> Sometimes it's true that less weight on a woodcraft project makes for more learning in our execution of total composition. I always try to experiment with various ideas, styles, and media wether it is seeking inspiration from an old pine tree or taking some good advice from a favorite musician. I suppose the next useful bit of food for thought is right on schedule since it involves the late great Duane Allman of the Allman Brothers Band who's philosophy was that the attributes of great playing was to remember the notes that you don't play are just as important as the ones that we do. A possible way to sum the theme here may be to say…embrace the empty spaces of our creations.
> 
> ...


Gr8 picture how-to. Now, lets go get some ice cream


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part one*
> 
> Sometimes it's true that less weight on a woodcraft project makes for more learning in our execution of total composition. I always try to experiment with various ideas, styles, and media wether it is seeking inspiration from an old pine tree or taking some good advice from a favorite musician. I suppose the next useful bit of food for thought is right on schedule since it involves the late great Duane Allman of the Allman Brothers Band who's philosophy was that the attributes of great playing was to remember the notes that you don't play are just as important as the ones that we do. A possible way to sum the theme here may be to say…embrace the empty spaces of our creations.
> 
> ...


That is great. you can make them just about anywhere with a few hand tools!!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part one*
> 
> Sometimes it's true that less weight on a woodcraft project makes for more learning in our execution of total composition. I always try to experiment with various ideas, styles, and media wether it is seeking inspiration from an old pine tree or taking some good advice from a favorite musician. I suppose the next useful bit of food for thought is right on schedule since it involves the late great Duane Allman of the Allman Brothers Band who's philosophy was that the attributes of great playing was to remember the notes that you don't play are just as important as the ones that we do. A possible way to sum the theme here may be to say…embrace the empty spaces of our creations.
> 
> ...


I can already see that these will be spantastic foons! .... a Spoonerism of sorts!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Practices in Spoonology: Part four*

So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.

My greatest findings have been using the soil I live on to adventure more deeply into the woods and come out with new species I have never worked with before such as Hickory, Black Walnut, and Black Locust!

I am amazed at the Black Locust and the ease it will split, hew and carve. If you told me it was Basswood I think I would believe it. From what I have learned it is an exceptionally strong wood best for country fences, pegs, country archery bows and parts of machinery. I can say it carves wonderfully and it is a very strong and long lasting wood.

With all of that I have yet to learn if its fragrance may interrupt the tongues pallet when using a spoon or fork for eating…but I went along and needed the practice, so a spooning we will go…lol.

I have spent a proper diagnosed coursework of approximately 2 full weeks of 2-3 hour sessions in my shop exclusively learning about this craft. In this disciplined approach I have been awarded with more knowledge about green woodwork, and additional skills in seeing shapes and hewing wood. Not to mention some blistered toughened up paws and some great use of the many carving grips. If you are enticed by this blog or any information on this craft please feel more than inspired to get outside if your environment provides and study any fresh fallen branches or maybe perhaps the felling of something large enough for spoons but small enough so you do not kill it off only to waste it.

When I use this wood I have a high reverence for the tree just as any good hunter does for their deer. I do not like to saw or axe anything down unless its in pretty high abundance or if it is possibly in danger of being knocked over during a storm causing only harm to me or my property. Otherwise fresh storm fallen maple, oak, cherry…etc. is a wonderful chance to make something to share with others and extend the trees life. I feel good about trying to let the tree live on with it's strong elements that can continue to nurture us in the world of gifting friends and family with our woodcraft.

*Here are a few pics to show you some of my adventures!
*

*Pic 1-3:* From this blank in pic 1 I estimated it takes me just over 15 minutes to fashion these out to get the result in pic 3. It is coming much more easy now. This is the Black Locust wood I mentioned above.



























*Pic 4:* Getting some other fun ones in the swedish pattern for further work. My greatest gains here have been reduction in size. These were all coming out way too large…lol. Now after some work and study I see them shaping up more confidently and making for a smaller more contured spoon with more flow to the lines.










*Pic 5:* Here are a finished pair in Maple and Cherry. This is what I have been after….this has more flow, more smooth lines versus bulky and over sized. 









*Pic 6:* A practice pile of fun spoons (although for my goals)....oversized efforts…lol. It takes some real exercising to finally get a nicely proportioned spoon in this sort of style. With that said much more work to do.









*Pic 7:* A nice haul of handsawn pieces of locust right out from my woods to the shop floor. This stuff carves wonderfully! Not sure it's terrific for wooden ware (Spoons, Bowls), more to learn!....lol.









Well I sure hope this brings some fun and inspiration to all or any of you out there. I think it is amazing how we can create pieces from trees….sounds simple, even downright elementary in a galoot caveman sort of way…lol. I think I take it too much for granted actually…..I am very thankful for it and thankful to share a little of it with you!

Keep making shaves!

Joe

*It's an old piece of wooden creativity, that needs its patina dusted
there it sits and tempts my thoughts, of days when tools were trusted
its old but solid, strong and brave, inside its grain the mystery remains
was it a craftsmen young and learning? 
was it a journeymen old and hurting?
rounding its profiles for hours and miles?
shaping its confidence, shavings in piles?
how many hours to make its style?
how many tests and drawings to trial?

the rain it falls with the calls of this piece
as it sits there and captures my thoughts in a sweep

of miles of piles of hickory bark
that rest in the rain outside my old shop

thunder follows as my mind wanders
seeking the curves of the old wooden taunter

I rest but in jest I'd rather get wet and set my wet steps to the questions I fret
for my hollows and rounds, shavings and planes
working my vision from the piece I've attained 
the old wooden piece has tested my skills
the rain batters windows with a howl threw the sills

All of my love and fears as I work
calming my nerves the grain is a nurse
threw the growl of the storm the old wooden piece
has commanded my presence and my hard working deeds

To think what I saw from my old worn couch, this old wooden piece that has tempted me out
to the wind and the hail as the leaves all set sail
every step muddy to the shop I prevail

It's an old piece of wooden creativity, that shines with pride again
I smile at the trials and the lessons its given
that piece is an old best friend…..
*


----------



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part four*
> 
> So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.
> 
> ...


Do you use a gouge for the spoon or an actual spoon knife?


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part four*
> 
> So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.
> 
> ...


You are the man. Great blogging and you are getting very proficient. And that's what it takes….practice and time in the shop. Hands on!! Keep on keepin' on.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part four*
> 
> So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.
> 
> ...


I am learning from you as well. Good work.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part four*
> 
> So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.
> 
> ...


*Thanks so much guys I appreciate your time.

jaykaypur* Thank you for your inspiring work, please keep on keeping on as well my friend!

*Monte Pittman* Thanks so much for tuning in and taking some time, your projects and hard work are a real inspiration!

*The Head Charles* I have learned to use both styles actually, my methods currently are to start with a gouge with a very careful learned grip and then follow up with a hook/spoon knife! The important key is please make sure you have a controlled choked up grip with maybe a 1/4 or more of an inch of gouge for cutting. Please always make sure you have a stop to block the cutting edge wether it is your spoon bowl, palm of hand hitting your leg…..whatever it may be thats a safe block. I rehearse the grip first to see…my thoughts are if I slip while scooping where will the gouge end up. Great question and I look forward to your creative ideas!

Thanks again everyone,

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part four*
> 
> So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.
> 
> ...


Been busy working lately, so not much time for LJs. However, I can always find time for your inspiring posts Joe. I really enjoy your poetic style. I could have done with one of those spoons last night when I was eating my banoffee pie.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part four*
> 
> So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.
> 
> ...


Oh one o them spoons would surely hold a big ole scoop o that gr8 lookin desert that Andy has above me… yum yum


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part four*
> 
> So my business of country spoon sloyd craft carries on. Forgive me if my tales on this exploration have become boring, I realize there is not a lot of joinery going on. I am closing in as I enter the words here for session 4 of 5 of this spoon blog and have really made some nice strides.
> 
> ...


Ha….hey Andy good to hear from you, glad all is well. You and Roger are not helping my new fiitness goals with pics and comments of such desserts….lmao!

Thanks guys, look forward to seeing and sharing more projects, take care!


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Practices in Spoonology: Part Five THE FINALE!*

Well friends the journey of shaves, blisters and spoonery at this portion of the climb is bringing us to the top of one small hill with various mountains yet to adventure. This blog was a real joy to share, theres something really rewarding making wooden ware. Once you learn your way around the hatchet and train the mind to see shapes within the extended branches of any forest species, it is truly amazing to bring out something so small and delicate from a thick and sometimes brutal branch.

As always this set of exercises provided nothing short of some simple grunt work intertwined with a highly sophisticated natural therapy of self exploration of my personal highs and lows. I was only last week with my best friend Ben explaining to him what a wonderful outlet this sort of work can be when your mind enjoys spending too much time worrying about making you worry…lmao!

Working with fresh green grain can submit an outpouring of solace from our great earth, it has a way of shaking off your old skin and letting you see there is so much more than the daily boggled nonesuch. I guess it just reminds us of 4 wonderful words…..breathe you are alive!

So for my search and study of attempting to piece together what I enjoy in shape and size for swedish spoondum I can say I am very happy with my progress. Of course like any craft more to learn and grow from. I look forward to exercising new projects with more joinery, etc that I will soon share in the coming months. 
But I can kindly add that spoon making will continue for me. You can find me sitting in my old rocker or favorite stump and passing some slow moments aside, feeling the autumn air greet me with a nod of goodwill.

*The joy of our hard calloused hands may be the strong reminder of the love we give forth to the tree and its lessons we yearn to know.

We shape our inner wishes with spokeshave and vision, trying always to tame the beast that sat in its country home strong and ever more mighty than our most supreme ideas could conjure.

Wether small or many giants high the grand oak talks to the maple exchanging thoughts of the passing seasons as it looks upon us staggered with the hidden posture of a soaring iron monument.

The secrets of the tree is a hidden championship no mortal can ever conquer with a body full of anger, 
for it is a mans forgotten skill to imitate the wonders of water, and extend the body to become one with his saw and soul. Only then may you forever flow your fortunes into the fields of trees that embrace us exposing a poor mans gold…..*

JJW










No big picture show included here I thought I would provide a little two in one and send the pictures of my final spoon funnies over to the projects made of wood section…lol. Thanks so much to any of the gang here that has enjoyed the last few blogs! Your comments and ideas are always enjoyed…please be well, have fun, and woodwork!

Joe


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part Five THE FINALE!*
> 
> Well friends the journey of shaves, blisters and spoonery at this portion of the climb is bringing us to the top of one small hill with various mountains yet to adventure. This blog was a real joy to share, theres something really rewarding making wooden ware. Once you learn your way around the hatchet and train the mind to see shapes within the extended branches of any forest species, it is truly amazing to bring out something so small and delicate from a thick and sometimes brutal branch.
> 
> ...


Joe,

I find creating projects from wood, by hand, most gratifying.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Len


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part Five THE FINALE!*
> 
> Well friends the journey of shaves, blisters and spoonery at this portion of the climb is bringing us to the top of one small hill with various mountains yet to adventure. This blog was a real joy to share, theres something really rewarding making wooden ware. Once you learn your way around the hatchet and train the mind to see shapes within the extended branches of any forest species, it is truly amazing to bring out something so small and delicate from a thick and sometimes brutal branch.
> 
> ...


Good blog and keep on keepin' on !


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Practices in Spoonology: Part Five THE FINALE!*
> 
> Well friends the journey of shaves, blisters and spoonery at this portion of the climb is bringing us to the top of one small hill with various mountains yet to adventure. This blog was a real joy to share, theres something really rewarding making wooden ware. Once you learn your way around the hatchet and train the mind to see shapes within the extended branches of any forest species, it is truly amazing to bring out something so small and delicate from a thick and sometimes brutal branch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the adventure Joe. It has been really enjoyable to follow along.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The spoon makers tote! PART ONE*

Well friends I thought it might be time to get to a new project and one that could be of great use since I have been at all of this spoon making business recently. I am a few weeks away from venturing into some pretty nice woods in upstate NY filled with Apple, Ash, Cherry, Maple, Oak and a whole lot of other really nice materials to seek out and possibly get to haul back to the shop and use for spoon works!

I thought…hmmmm?, a nice tote would really help for the trip, something that I may pack my hatchet, knives, copesaw, spokeshaves and some small lumber. Wether on my trip or at home base this would be real handy for any work I feel inspired to do at home during some nice fall afternoons/evenings when I would rather move my work outside. Wether this idea will be finished in time for my trip is not much of a worry since I will have plenty to do other than woodwork and carving spoons can surely be saved for back at the shop.

But I really liked this idea..a spoon makers tote! Why not? My ideas quickly imagined up a tote that had more of a graceful and almost garden like theme to the overall pieces shape, something forest friendly. I figured a little originality would make for something interesting to look at rather than just a simple tote. I was going for what I thought a spoon makers tote would look like especially with the more ornamental spoons of the swedish styles I have been learning and enjoying to make.

I had some box store pine left over from the trestle table affair and left my fears at the doorstep while I even planed for some side dovetails. I was ready to just dive in and try some more of this dovetailing work, and with cupped old cheap pine you just have to have some Roy Underhill spirit here and enjoy the journey without getting too obsessed over some nooks and crannies when joining this deal together.

After the four seasons on DVD of the Woodrights shop…trust me this makes for great practice to lose any over compulsive worries of how tick tock tight every single joint must look to meet our ultimate satisfaction….lol. Roy frees that silly notion up quickly on here with a message that I find tried and true. In my own words I would express this as…*we learn by doing it…not over analyzing it!*…lol. Trees keep growing and more pine boards to practice on and improve…so I lost the nails, screws and hammer and will use my Paul Sellers dovetail jig, saw and set sail for the seas of the ever challenging through dovetails, 100% tight fits….SOLD SEPARATELY…lol!

Well that's for a later date so on with the current state of tasks.

This is where I am at right now in the build. Here are some pics to invite you to my ideas…...

*Pic 1:* For me, a few simple pencil sketches begin the process and I add or subtract from there.









*Pic 2:* Next I get into handrawing out the curves as I see them in my brain….once the first side catches my vision I simply set up some tracing paper and go old school art class and trace my blues away….lol.









*Pic 3:* Gave my Poplar bo saw some reps and begin to cut out our first side to this future home of spoonery.









*Pic 4:* Now onto evening out the top parts with this trusty old spokeshave. I picked this one up for 5 bucks at an auction…no kidding, this deal works out mighty fine once you give that good iron some sharpening on some diamond stones! Shavings Ahoy!









*Pic 5:* I have been getting more confident of encouraged chisel work instead of always giving in to the world of rasps and files for taming roughed saw work. Nothing against those tools….but this is a wonderful part of the build schedule to work out some chisel moves and this session of chisel work friends was an nice improvement all because of those past weeks of carving and whittleing!...See?.....It all helps us by working various tasks to add to our overall table of skills!









*Pic 6:* I glanced over to my plane till..and had to pick that nice little #3 Stanley and smooth down my side walls of the tote…..I love this plane and the shavings it provides!









*Pic 7:* Same moves with pencils and trace paper provides me with this idea after copesaw/bow saw work and a short mockup takes place so I may trace and make doubles for each.










*The memorable events of our times are far from the days we sit and count upon,
they seem to unfold before us like a spring blossom and sometimes wilt as fast as old hickory leaves

The importance of our footsteps are forever to move forward although the climbs are what make us learn more of what is within us and humble us when are falls are as solid as wind and hail

There is a smyphony within the forest that speaks to the quiet dark and rises the warmth of rays to shine our gifts in our eyes and test us to see it's treasures

We are sometimes such forgotten children that our paths lead far from home and our homes have lost there roads reaching towards us,
listen to the clouds and wonder of the skyward arts as merely an opener to entice our thoughts of the stars and sacred blue of a mysterious midnight calling

Hold strong to your instincts and breathe with the trees, feel their wisdom, and seek your path once more,
the hurried anger of disatifaction needs to be swept away with the joy of the simple, and so may your path be once more green with fields that call you home

Touch the earth with your hands and make yourself at home again and forever may you grow in wonder…......
*









Take a moment and have a good time friends!
Thank you for all of your projects and inspirations.

All the best,

Joe


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! PART ONE*
> 
> Well friends I thought it might be time to get to a new project and one that could be of great use since I have been at all of this spoon making business recently. I am a few weeks away from venturing into some pretty nice woods in upstate NY filled with Apple, Ash, Cherry, Maple, Oak and a whole lot of other really nice materials to seek out and possibly get to haul back to the shop and use for spoon works!
> 
> ...


Yiippee! Another tote in the making. It is a good job I know you won't mark out and cut your dovetails like you drew them in your sketch though Joe, because that will just fall apart. ) You've got the sides of your tails slanting the wrong way brother. Don't worry, I've got your back. LOL.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! PART ONE*
> 
> Well friends I thought it might be time to get to a new project and one that could be of great use since I have been at all of this spoon making business recently. I am a few weeks away from venturing into some pretty nice woods in upstate NY filled with Apple, Ash, Cherry, Maple, Oak and a whole lot of other really nice materials to seek out and possibly get to haul back to the shop and use for spoon works!
> 
> ...


Hey Andy…no worries…....my sketches are really fast and ugly..haaaa….but I totally see what you are seeing….hahaha…sorry it sure does like reversed and funky….but no worries just sloppy sketching..lol. Thanks for really taking a look my friend it's great to have good backup! Have a great evening and thanks!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! PART ONE*
> 
> Well friends I thought it might be time to get to a new project and one that could be of great use since I have been at all of this spoon making business recently. I am a few weeks away from venturing into some pretty nice woods in upstate NY filled with Apple, Ash, Cherry, Maple, Oak and a whole lot of other really nice materials to seek out and possibly get to haul back to the shop and use for spoon works!
> 
> ...


great post going,with pictures and all.then a good poem. and then it stops;you've left me hanging.
i was so ingrossed in your blog,i didn't see the short intermission comming.
like a good book,untill next week!
thanks, Joe


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! PART ONE*
> 
> Well friends I thought it might be time to get to a new project and one that could be of great use since I have been at all of this spoon making business recently. I am a few weeks away from venturing into some pretty nice woods in upstate NY filled with Apple, Ash, Cherry, Maple, Oak and a whole lot of other really nice materials to seek out and possibly get to haul back to the shop and use for spoon works!
> 
> ...


Ahhh the fresh aroma from a long needled Pine tree is sooooo gr8. But, in the shop cuttin Pine really suks for me. It tears me up. I am quickly reminded to put a dust mask on anytime I cut Pine. OH, almost forgot…....... Nice tool-tote.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! PART ONE*
> 
> Well friends I thought it might be time to get to a new project and one that could be of great use since I have been at all of this spoon making business recently. I am a few weeks away from venturing into some pretty nice woods in upstate NY filled with Apple, Ash, Cherry, Maple, Oak and a whole lot of other really nice materials to seek out and possibly get to haul back to the shop and use for spoon works!
> 
> ...


I love the sketch, that will be a really sweet looking tote! But yeah the DT's would need to be reversed.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The spoon makers tote! Part Two*

Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.

Then…....lol (you just know this means nothing good)...........then my artisan joy was riddled with rational mechanical realities…..lol.

A new and very needed lesson of elementary dovetail strength was awarded to me with a harsh revelation. Never have contrasting grains meet up to interlock for joints….it's been done before…but further research has given me the answer being …....sooner or later this is a weak joint and it will break.

Now of course I made some rather robust tails and pins which did not help the equation, but no matter what, contrasting grains in cheap pine of all things…please don't do it…lol. Just say NO!

The frustrating facet of this whole deal is….I really do know better….I just got swept up in the visuals of the build and forgot the dynamics of the joint.

*In denial, a little glue was not going to heal this mistake…lol.
*









How funny this is to me since the first blogs comments me and Andy were joking about my rough sketch and my tails looking reversed! Well it looks like a hex was in for my dovetail extravaganza. I can laugh now. When I was in the shop and having one of these pins simply click off like a piece of rock candy mocking my misadventure let's say it was a nice chance to walk away…...for a good 20 minutes and breath a little….lol!!!!.

Well after some rest was had….I said…hell, this tote is gonna be just fine…I can cut the pins and tails off. Sad to have to do so since I did a nice snug job on them, the work was done with a positive improvement for fit as well. But the only thing I saw left to do was….(with grains meeting up properly…lol) make more tails on a regular box on another project and get up off the mat and make this tote look even better with what I have!

Now I thought it over….. producing new top pieces mortised into the tops of cross grained proper pins and fastening them?, but I had a groove by now….I felt a flow…..I simply clamped the tote together as it would be in width with tails and pins out of the picture….and honestly….I love it more now. Less width. This piece just had too broad of shoulders creating a very boxey look. Subtracting the pins and tails gave this piece a nice drop in being so wide creating a more inviting tote in my opinion. So…sometimes mistakes can surely be turned into nice fortunes. When they do not turn out so at least the education of experience can be had by learning what not to do in the future.

I have made a lot of progress on this job so perhaps not so many blogs for this particular journey. This was one of those projects that I took a relaxed pace on but realized some confidence had grown also providing me with a faster output from less second guessing.

So let's take a look at where I am at now on this project!

*Pic 1-2:* Tracing out the design idea for the handle!

















*Pic 3:* I found that some simple screws to the side of the top of your bench make for great little dogs to use for planing or needing to bump projects up against. I saw Roy doing this on his old bench….it's simple and handy…...just remember they are there!....lol. My bench is a workhorse like Lynyrd Skynyrd…....Nothin' Fancy!









*Pic 4-5:* Sawing out my ideas and enjoying that sweet aroma of cutting through a pine knot….this is what it's all about! I took a nice chunk and left it to the side maybe for a necklace or something later on down the path.


















*Pic 6:* We have got a handle for toteing some spoon works….that's a big 10-4!









*Pic 7:* Well as it was….the tails roughed in but the grain shaking its finger at me…..silly boy…..lmao.









*Pic 8:* Now as it will be…..I love the more slender look, for the viewer it might not have the same impact…..I was really relieved personally. I think it improves the totes symmetry.









Much more to do. Getting the srcews in, smoothing, finishing, and a possible inside mounting area for carrying along the hatchet.
Great learning on this exercise and glad for the chances to remedy possible problems, because after all said and done it makes us all better woodworkers.

I actually mortised out each side of the tote for the handles and I got enjoying it so much I forgot to takes pics as I went….although I am assured most of the gang gets the point…lol.

I hope some of you may have enjoyed this blog and make something of your own that inspires your wonder.

*The dust falls in the aroma of pine and the puzzle unwinds inside the curious mind
May I ever be of something more than the hardwork I pour out to the humble bench with sweat and hammer in sore hands?,
Tossing the mistakes aside and feeling the working glide of planes and blades that will amaze my hunger to learn more of what this is or can ever be,
Pick your fortunes from the floor, dust them off and shut the door behind the tempted notions to hang your troubled heart in shame
Walk instead with courage and tread the miles of victory soaring mystery, tokens you go wthout and never in jest you shall pout away your fears….smile at the chance to try it again…......... *

*JJW*

Ok friends get out there and keep having fun and always try again!

Great shaves ahead!

Joe


----------



## dpow (Aug 12, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


Nice story and great looking tote. I can smell the knot from here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


An Honest Blog

An Honest Tote

nice one Joe

jamie


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


Good job and a great save!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


Nice job on that tote. I get one of those setbacks a lot but learning to work around them is the key!


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


 Nice story Joe - you made me laugh and cringe at the same time. Good on you for getting the better of a mistake.

Very nice looking tote. Those edges are going to be screwed now?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


Great blog Joe, I also think the more slender design looks better.

What about using dowels through the ends to join the ends to the sides? Maybe in conjunction with a rabbet. that would be pretty strong and look nice? Maybe even square pigs driven through round holes, could add a nice detail?


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


Square pegs, not pigs, that would be F'ed up. LOL


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Two*
> 
> Well I could say that my blog of this tote project would be fairly bogus if I was not up for sharing my trials and tribulations as well as the nice stuff…lol. My dovetailing experience on this job went very rhythmic. With my accuracy and approach I could see the improvements. My work needed some additional paring and cleanup as well as a few gaps always for inspiring more practice, but the entire program was highly enjoyable and really encouraging.
> 
> ...


So lovely to see you giving the knobs a life in the tool tote.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The spoon makers tote! Part Three and final!*

Hey friends, thanks for looking in again on what really is my final installment for this spoon makers tote!

This piece went a little faster than I had originally thought it would go, but I had some time and inspiration so I went ahead with the flow of the tools. This is going to be much more of a practical piece to enjoy using, packaging some small tools, woods and spoons around. I left some tool marks with a fun and spirited opinion of wanting this work to look used and lived in. For me it's a sense of pride to see the tool marks intentionally at times on more rustic pieces…these are my little prints of history I may look back on years from now.

As usual I let my creative spur of the moment indulgence of lines and mixed themes give forth what I see as gothic elements meeting country craft work. My goal was to have a carrier that had a little renaissance to it's appearance while maintaining a warmth and humble simplicity. Lucky for me the results are also workable as well as comfortable in its carrying weight.

All of the criteria for me personally has been met to my preferred standards and I hope others may enjoy this tote as well.

Here are some final workouts of ideas as we reach the finish line for getting back into those wonderful woods looking for some nice green wood to create more spoons!

*Pic 1:* A few added ideas as I approached the finish line. I had some scrap Maple and began to set up a mortise for my hatchet blade to fall into all the while coming up with some additional ways to mount it to the inside of the tote!









*Pic 2:* Now to come up with some fun and off the cuff turn latch work to help support the hatchets want to move from side to side why walking around with the tote!









*Pic 3-4:* The help here of the ever so simple and very effective little bench hook and wonderful pfiel chisels to shape my latch idea from rough to ready.


















*Pic 5:* Well it's my own fault for having such small scrap to work with….but when in doubt just carve and whittle away with the sloyd knife. How fitting since this tote will be used for this kind of craftwork when finished.









*Pic 6:* A sneak peek at the rough idea, seems to wedge in fine and the latch does a fair job of holding the hatchet in case of any side to side wobble. You can just turn the screwed in latch upward and it hits the hickory handle to help hold the hatchet to the side.









*Pic 7-9:* As I got to the final stages of the mortise and latch set up I realized it would be nice to have some little side dividers to drop in my carving knives…..I guess you all get the point I really improvised a lot of this and just let the pieces cut and join as they may….lol. I had a lot of fun just in the doing and letting the instincts have their way with my sometimes all too fearful over analyisis. Ripped down a piece pf pine for a more thin stock and got to work on it.

























*Pic 10:* I created a back plate to screw in to the inside of the tote and on top of this a front cover to secure the knives. Next I will cut the actual dividers and glue them in between to form 3 little homes to just drop in your knives so you can tote along!









*Pic 11:* One day I found some ancient old 1×2 stock laying outside from an old house. There it has sat since the spring in my shop…..hell no time like the present to make use of these for four dividers! Rip these old pine pieces down and make some use of them. Then I lay them out, glue them up, and clamp this deal!

















*Pic 12:* A little handtool show and tell never hurts when serving up a blog. This wonderful Stanley eggbeater drill provided fast and furious drill action through a lot of my trip on this job. Thanks again Ralph!...lol.









*Pic 13-14:* More handtool historic eye candy with this very old german cabinet chisel I toyed with while getting out all the dried glue in my dividers. Bought this for a dollar…....I just love to sit it on the shelf and use gently for little things and enjoy it!


















Now…..and very important if you are following this spoon makers tote…...this project is done…..but not posted yet!.......lmao. I hope you all will have some enthusiasum saved for the next day or so and keep your posted projects eyes out for this tote! I ran out of good lighting as I was hoping to switch gears and bring our photo shoot outdoors…....but mother nature had other ideas as it rained….lol.

It's funny but perhaps true, it was once said that deep in the mountain ranges of the upstate NY trails somewhere nestled deep in the pines was a legendary character known as the Adirondack kid. The kid was known to be a young excited country explorer soaring through the hills of the Adirondacks and makeing one very clear statetment that any woods lover should always remember "Ya never know with ma nature!" I suppose as it rained on my project photo parade those words from the kid rang surely true…..Oh well I shall do a sun dance!....lol.

*STAY TUNED FOR THE PROJECT COMING UP THIS WEEK!
*

*The silly charming marks in grain, that rise above the sweat and stain
grumble as the nail splits, the wooded mess my hammer hits
pine o' problems my mind hinders, shave the marks and hew the timbers

Let the sash shake through the thunders, work the plane with wit in wonders
rain on my hands and troubles to jest, clamp the wood and glue the rest

The dark wet skies sound out the cries, my lessons learned from rulers size 
Oak how strong, maple too long, glory in words of the carpenter's song
poets read riddles, mortise the middles, holes sink with seconds, braces in swivels

Work onward and challenge more….....*


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Three and final!*
> 
> Hey friends, thanks for looking in again on what really is my final installment for this spoon makers tote!
> 
> ...


I absolutely love reading your blogs.
The tools show was great and the poem wonderful as well.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Three and final!*
> 
> Hey friends, thanks for looking in again on what really is my final installment for this spoon makers tote!
> 
> ...


Man you put a lot of work into each piece. Very impressive what you do.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Three and final!*
> 
> Hey friends, thanks for looking in again on what really is my final installment for this spoon makers tote!
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be a great looking tote. Good job and good blog.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Three and final!*
> 
> Hey friends, thanks for looking in again on what really is my final installment for this spoon makers tote!
> 
> ...


Great pics, especially of the resaw action!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The spoon makers tote! Part Three and final!*
> 
> Hey friends, thanks for looking in again on what really is my final installment for this spoon makers tote!
> 
> ...


Love that axe holder.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*

My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!

So here is the fun idea for these next few installments of Exercises in Artisanship…....*THE WOODRIGHTS GALOOT LIBRARY!!!* ......Ok it's a small bookshelf…..lol. I have to keep the entertainment value up gang…so work with me….lmao.

Recently I was afforded a wonderful opportunity to walk through the pinelands on a sunny day. Such a wonderful array of pines, walnut, maple, cedar, and some blackjack oak! Each step corrected my negative thoughts towards using some pine for my little DVD shelf as each tree stood so colorful and proud decorated in its green needles expressing its happy strong stance. This was a stout and short therapy for connecting with important real things only nature can reveal to our busy bodies.




























The shop was riddled with spoons…and green timbers. The intertwined branches of hickory were shaking hands with some old storm maple, the new acquired holly was already hinting at Christmas dreams. I love a shop filled with the green timber as well as some nice store bought stuff.

Nothing too fancy or budget crushing with some box store pine slabs and some country design ideas. I looked over to the Disston and it greeted me hello as I coaxed my muscles to begin the task of lines and sawdust to make the job begin. All of this spoon work has been so enjoyable to learn and all the while the small steps of reunited elementary cabinet work was a warm welcome of dusty skills filled with proper enthusiasm.

This piece was all about attempting simple countrified themes without getting too complex or gaudy in design.

Well let's take a look at some of the work to get things started!

*Pic 1:* Some pencil sketchwork that will give me a rough idea of what I want to create and you the viewer as well!









*Pic 2-3:* Firing up the Disston! A little of this mutton tallow is the sure answer for a dry sticking saw cut.



















*Pic 4:* Ok friends here is me getting waaaaay out there with some hign tech business. This is my super duper handy dandy jig for creating my arced cutaway for the sides of my library….a old pale…lol. Hey now…only as a galooooot can do….arggggh matey the pale it is!!...lol.









*Pic 5:* Time to cut out the arc and the top design with my trusty german cope saw.









*Pic 6:* To the many talented and good folks that choose to use a router bit to chamfer the sides instead of the mighty spokeshave my condolences for the wonderful shavings you may miss in this encounter. This is the beginning of a long addiction once you pick up the shave and slide on through the aroma of invigorating pine! A friend once said "It kinda looks hand done?" I replied "OHHH YESS….It sure does!"....lol.










*Pic 7:* A few wonderful Woodright episodes studying the incredible chisel work of Mack Headley and this session of chisel work just felt improved with increased control of the instrument. Bevel down and pretend it is a convex shave as you slowly proceed the work.









*Pic 8:* Ok some beginning clean up with the shaves and chisels for lighter duty at the bench tonight. Not an extreme amount of tasks just enough for some positive time enjoying the grain.









I hope you may have an interest in joining me again for additional blog work of this build.

Thank you all for your inspiring ideas, spirited comments, and wonderful projects!

More soon, keep on sawin' her down!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*
> 
> My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!
> 
> ...


Nice design and work so far. This will be a great addition for your library.


----------



## ptofimpact (Jan 22, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*
> 
> My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!
> 
> ...


Joe, wonderful pictures, and great workshop shots…..Have been thinking of getting a 'shave' and there seem to be many types, a suggestion for one is appreciated. Have a router, but wish to try the old methods. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrPain (Sep 2, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*
> 
> My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!
> 
> ...


I like your little sketch. That's the way I work. Is the bottom flat, or are you going to tilt it backwards?


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*
> 
> My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!
> 
> ...


thanks for some beautyfull pictures from pineland 
and a vere well written blog

I had to skip the postalainplates when the wife discovered two was destroyd … by me 
so know its deviders that have to be turned

Dennis


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*
> 
> My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!
> 
> ...


If only I could spend a day at your shop. My recent adventures using hand tools have been inspired by woodworkers like you. I really appreciate your "just jump in and do it" approach to working with hand tools. What I'm saying is that you seem to have no reservations about it. Thanks for the inspiration to make projects like this one.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*
> 
> My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!
> 
> ...


I love your outlook on the trees! I need to take a walk in the woods to make me appreciate my ultimate supplier more.

I have that mutton tallow too. Every time I lubricate a saw and cut something, I get hungry for lamb stew


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 1*
> 
> My beginning library of Woodright Shop DVD's has grown rather quickly and an idea was sparked by the pile of 5 cases with the sixth soon on it's way. I at first was excited to purchase some poplar for this project instead of the ole faithful pine…but todays prices jarred my wallet full of common sense…lol. If your not selling these projects friends this stuff can get costly so pine it is!
> 
> ...


Thank you all so much friends for enjoying the blog. It is wonderful to share it with you and inspire ideas as you all do with me through your creations.

More soon and keep enjoying your projects!

Joe


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The Woodrights Galoot library Part 2*

What, no spoons you might be thinking…lol. Well of course not for it is time to get grooving with our Woodrights Galoot Library!

No matter what you do sometimes the wood has made up it's mind on how well it will work for the job. In this episode the old box store pine was what I call a bit "Bitchey",.....not sawing so well, and especially not up for me having an easy go of dadoing the inner sides. The tools were all plenty sharp but the wood was just a little tough and sappy this time around.

I have to now admit it was my fault for the most part. Although I scored my knife along for what I thought to be 3 good cuts…the wood displayed some hard nosed tear out…lol. Sometimes especially with knots, ripping score marks and expecting them to play nice does not always follow such high hopes.

At least once I got the work to ease forward I was pleasantly surprised with a few nice aromatic rewards from those lovely pine knots. Wonderful pine scents to fill the air as you work along attempting to dapper any rough cut beginnings.

This journey I found some moments of frustration. I find it's the projects or job that the mind thinks as being almost passe that becomes that giant pain in the butt….lol. I only had to slow back a little and think to the lessons and inspirations of seeing the Dominey shop on Roy's show.

Be creative with your mind as well as your workful output. I would say far too many people forget to pretend and I am happy to say…most of us are in our shop for basically….play. Your hard work has been done, stresses, bills to pay etc. and you have arrived in your domain where taxes, health, worries, and horrible TV can set themselves aside. Here we visit with the great stuff of trees…...Maple, Oak, Pine, Cherry…the list goes on for the various participant setting foot into their world of wood.

Here we can make something for our loved ones and good friends, we may cherish well spent hours whittleing wonders from bark to shavings, and don't look now but you can also gain some good cardio exercise in the meantime!

I speak and write for myself that I constanly need reminding to stop….take a few steps back and enjoy the learning. To enjoy the boards cut and shaped to my minds eye and bodies muscle, to be grateful and even impressed with taking chances at new skills.

Such an easy invitation it is to make more and more and more and lose the path. My spoon work is a rather mad affair of addiction you may have noticed..lol (My sponsor is ANDY…AKA BRITT….LOL) Hi Andy I hope your reading and having a great smile.

Much like any good potatoe chip, making one spoon will never reach just satisfaction…and I have yet to conquer the will to have at making another one.

Well I also concede if it's fun and good learning why not! But perhaps just remember to create your mindset as well as your project, have fun and escape the chance of simply going through the motions. Look back now and then and feel great about your efforts.

Let's take a look at what is happening in this installments picture show!

*Pic 1:* The road starts here with some dado work where my actual shelf slab will set in.









*Pic 2-3:* A little muttin for my router to have a slip and slide slice ride…..look ma no cords….lol

















*Pic 4:* Chopping my way through to pare out the waste. If you are excited by venturing into handtool work the Stanley chisels and Vaughn hammer viewed here are directly from Lowe's home improvement. They work just fine for the job and cost less than many of the handtools that cost a lot…lol. The more expensive of course the better made, but these work just fine. My own belief is if the steel is good and it cuts your arm hair I really cannot get caught up with endless jigs and math equations for angles and all of that. The ole faithful 25 to 30 degrees is your best bet. Sharpen on a diamond stone and get to work and forget the fussing about. The few times I read some reviews on chisels, by the time I was finished I almost felt afraid to ever have to learn how to sharpen one. Stick with Paul Sellers and you cannot go wrong with his routine, it's fast, easy and your back to the bench in a half hour with a blade so sharp that just looking at it cuts.









*Pic 5:* Ok so now we have a set of dado areas. The stages here are rough and ugly now saving the hopeful pretty work for later in the game.









*Pic 6:* I use the #3 to round over the ends of the shelf slab to help stick into the dado sides.









*Pic 7:* Now no worries friends because we all know this looks about as tough as a deck of cards with a nice breeze coming in…lol. I have two other pieces brought in for the design that will fasten with screws later on. My initial blog sketch is basically always loose and I just sculpt and sometimes problem solve as I proceed.










*Pic 8:* The joined mock up with clamps only and without ornaments or cutout ideas!


















Ok gang I would say that's about all for this evening!

Thanks for stopping by, having a look and saying hello.

Keep the ideas flowing, and all the best work ahead!

Joe


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 2*
> 
> What, no spoons you might be thinking…lol. Well of course not for it is time to get grooving with our Woodrights Galoot Library!
> 
> ...


Super Job


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 2*
> 
> What, no spoons you might be thinking…lol. Well of course not for it is time to get grooving with our Woodrights Galoot Library!
> 
> ...


Joe that was a slick job of cutting that dado. Nice hand work and nice little bench that you made of it!.............................Jim


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 2*
> 
> What, no spoons you might be thinking…lol. Well of course not for it is time to get grooving with our Woodrights Galoot Library!
> 
> ...


You really do a great job. Not only the actual project, but showing your passion for your work.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 2*
> 
> What, no spoons you might be thinking…lol. Well of course not for it is time to get grooving with our Woodrights Galoot Library!
> 
> ...


looks like fun


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 2*
> 
> What, no spoons you might be thinking…lol. Well of course not for it is time to get grooving with our Woodrights Galoot Library!
> 
> ...


Joe you have my attention. Lets see what you come up with.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 2*
> 
> What, no spoons you might be thinking…lol. Well of course not for it is time to get grooving with our Woodrights Galoot Library!
> 
> ...


Such a pleasure to see you master the tools more and more.
Elegant little bookstand.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*The Woodrights Galoot library Part 3*

Hey everyone nice to get back into some cabinet work and leave the spoons and hatchet on the ole choppin' stump this time!

Between the hurricane hitting…then the snow storm post sandy, my bench and pine planks got a bit ignored.

This project is more based around something fun and really useful as well as getting more exercise with hand chisels in regarding chamfering edges. Basically I have found that if you can go to a work bench and hand chamfer with skill using a chisel then it's a pretty nice badge to wear on your flannel shirt..lol.

I do not posses any badges….lmao! This is greenhorn chisel work here folks and my hats off to those fantastic craftsmen like the great Mac Headly that keep fueling the engines for people like me that want to improve.

The joinery on this whole affair is rather simple bare bones but the open canvas for chamfer work is a real playground on these pine pieces to take on new obstacles and learn.

I did like many others when I started, I used to take the file route for chamfering. Just angle your file on some soft pine and chamfer those blues right away and that's a fine technique but it really does not work with the grain plus it leaves the file teeth tracks. It think at some part of your regimen it is healthy to get familiar with your chisels for creating stronger skill sets regarding craftsmanship.

I can humbly say…this ain't no router bit party friends…this is almost like the delicacy of watching an old school pinstripe artist work. This requires practice, patience and patience….lol.

My effort will be a bit carved looking…but some sand paper will pretty her up and we have to start somewhere. Better to have made some bumps on the road than just stay at home dreaming about it.

So let's take a look!

*WARNING*....It seems on my end of the technology super highway Photobucket has overjoyed me with updating its entire look and performance! Yes this is a sarcastic paragraph. I really do not know why these applications constantly have to update things making additional hardship to what seems to me to be a really simple idea….sharing photos…lol. So….I have tried flickr hoping anyone who cares will see the pictures of the latest work. So for the current time I have been informed that photobucket is under maintenance….let's hope when it's up and running again it will be more manageable than yesterday when it decided to add my photos …..alllll the way at the end of my album sending me on a wild goose chase for what should be a minimal and simple click and go. So I appreciate your patience if this blog has no pics although it should.

*Pic 1-2:* Since the last installment I decided to ad lib a bottom skirt piece to frame in the bottom section of my ittle library. I cut out with my coping saw then preceded to tune my chisel chamfer skills. I also took out the middle of the back boards top to play with positive and negative spaces.





*Pic 3-5:* Put some good old friends to work here to make the drill holes and counter bore the areas for the attaching screws. It never ceases to amaze me just how much hard work can be done with these simplistic and yet brilliant hand tools.







*Pic 6:* Time for some spokeshave work. Using this method of jogging and ganging the pieces in the vice serves for matching the old style way…...by eye, feel and learning skill. 


*Pic 7:* No easy rodeo to ride these chisels bevel down to make accurate chamfers but it is a very fun and wonderful skill builder for this and future builds. Isn't sand paper awesome?.....lmao!



*Pic 8-9:* Some mock ups to let the audience view how the design is coming together.




It's been a free form jazz session really. I have even made a pretty funny mistake which I am happy to say invites an idea I hopefully will share in the next installment.

Crafting these things really prompts our minds for finalized satisfaction although we all recognize thats not always the verdict. We want the joinery to puzzle piece in and allow our family and friends to admire those areas that they never even see or pay much attention to…...but we do.

For me I enjoy projects that almost take us back somewhere…I suppose this is why the tools I use follow the same suit. There is some additional soul to using and making things for my personal tastes that look like they already have had life to them. Maybe that is my fired enthusiasum. To get out there and try and recreate that spirit bringing these old styles and ideas to life again with my own way of doing so.

I love that everytime we approach that work bench there is that crossroads we must compromise. North? South? Dovetails? Handtools? It's your map, your writing with your own script for success and surprises.

It's an exercise of the muscles, a challenge of the creative mind, and hopefully a love and reverence for those giants in the forest that sway and stand keeping the earths time in proper pace.

I hope all your paces are full of great times,

Be well and have fun, more to come!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 3*
> 
> Hey everyone nice to get back into some cabinet work and leave the spoons and hatchet on the ole choppin' stump this time!
> 
> ...


Good blog. I really admire your persistance! Your persistance in learning the old ways off craftsmanship.

Keep on, keepin' on!


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 3*
> 
> Hey everyone nice to get back into some cabinet work and leave the spoons and hatchet on the ole choppin' stump this time!
> 
> ...


That's coming along nicely. I'll have to give it try the next time I want to do a chamfer.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 3*
> 
> Hey everyone nice to get back into some cabinet work and leave the spoons and hatchet on the ole choppin' stump this time!
> 
> ...


I love the knots. Nice job


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 3*
> 
> Hey everyone nice to get back into some cabinet work and leave the spoons and hatchet on the ole choppin' stump this time!
> 
> ...


Your tenacity with the hand tools is an inspiration. Great job.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 3*
> 
> Hey everyone nice to get back into some cabinet work and leave the spoons and hatchet on the ole choppin' stump this time!
> 
> ...


very nice work Joe.. your mention of travel on a road as opposed to just staying home reminded me of a poem I wrote many years ago.. 
IMho this would make a great country song if I could get it in the right hands..

Life is like a deck of cards each day another gamble
we move along in inches and yards as we roam and ramble
there comes a time for all of us where we must take a chance
move aside the flap and fuss and take a chair or dance
so I will do my best to stand the pain
be they cactus, thorn or thistle
for I would rather say I rode the train
then to just have heard the whistle…
Papa… hope you like it…


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *The Woodrights Galoot library Part 3*
> 
> Hey everyone nice to get back into some cabinet work and leave the spoons and hatchet on the ole choppin' stump this time!
> 
> ...


Looks good Joe! And those inside curves are only possible with the convex bevel per Paul Sellers teaching. Try doing that with a hollow grind and a micro bevel! ;-)


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*

The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.

I enjoy some of those certain days when the sun stays in more than not, it sort of provides me the feeling of wearing my favorite flannel shirt and heading off into that zone so many of us lumber folks like to go. Wether heated or out in the sticks we all have our favorite things that inspire our craving to work with wood.

It's a curious fetish I think at times, all of this fumbling about hurriedly creating and playing with all these instruments. We chase our ideas like warped scientists searching for the perfect slabs to unfold our designs and puzzle them together and maybe this time it will cure the yearning to do it all over again…..but it never does.

It's a positive escape and granted there are far worse ones for people to jump into. I look back into the files of my thoughts and still think it is unfathomable that I have taken the road of hand tools and building anything more than second rate house of cards.

Within all of the construction, creation and even confusion I submit that the tools have given me an education more of my self than of simple measures and where to place the nails.

Each piece of the project become more personal when the entire job is worked by hand, I would say it provides a hidden zen and added regard for some form of self reliance within ourselves. The times spent make the outcome satisfying when they reach my finish line. I appreciate the exchange of ideas and comments from all of you great artisans out there.

So back to the lab I found it time to try some chip carving. I figured this may add some light ornamentation country style to this Galoot Library. When in doubt try easy things and go for it especially if it's light pine…you can't lose with a decent template and the will to want to push for something farther down the tracks of woodworking wisdom!

Let's take a look at the trouble I am in now….lol.

*Pic 1-3:* I am really pleased how the roundness of these side pieces have fashioned out. I used the chisels to chamfer them shown in the last installment followed up by 100 and 220 girt medium sandpapers to make for a silky smooth output!







*Pic 4:* With the Pfiel chip carving knife ready to take me on a lesson…..I set myself up for some chip carving for the center of the shelfs backboard!



*Pic 5-7:* I hardly have much experience in the field of chip carving although my most important tips are to make sure your thumb is supported to provide you with a strong fulcrum and always angle your blade inward towards one another to "chip" out the piece. Also take your time and do some practice laps on some scrap!







*Pic 8:* It's all in the lighting when it comes to the business of chip carving. I was pleased with this session. I received those nice chips fairly clean without getting so messy and making ragged cuts. This excusion was probably only my eighth or ninth time doing so between trying it here and there within the last two years…..so…....yay!......lol. Don't be afraid to cheer yourself on when your work becomes to tight. I find we all need more of this to jaunt oursevles into the right headspace so we may grow in all these fields of skill. When you cannot find the satisfaction of it…..remember it will improve with every repeated practice of the exercise.


*Pic 9-10:* Or…say the hell with the chip carving and get yourself a cool old hollow plane. This was a boat load of money…..... a whole one dollar bill from a nice guy having some fun selling things last christmas at our local auction…lol. Fun to use, fairly off it's accuracy….just my style….hell of a good time….lmao! This was used to round over the lip of the shelf to hold meeee woodriggghts thingssss mates!





*Pic 11-12:* Mistake time in the gallery of all things wood. In my enjoyment a few weeks back I was haveing such a good time using my Drill and smelling the sweet pine in the shop….....oooops….I surely put the drill holes in the wrong section. I forgot the detailed skirt of my piece would be inset….and put my two holes so the skirt would be flush to the front…..well flush that down the drain…lol. I originally was going to make cut out side pieces to dress over the wrong holes….....but…ahhh…...looked sort of tacky…too thick as well. I want flow here…...something that rides along the piece with comfort and confidence lacking over amounts of…."stuck on stuff". So a little Elmers wood glue and a laugh about it will fix her just fine. The little penciled circles are now the proper holes to marry the front piece.





I hope you all got a little something from this version of the build. Of course you know the song all too well…...sanding, fitting…..finishing! All of the final tasks are in store for the future of this project now. I need to get moving too as christmas awaits and I do have some spoon orders!. Where are the elves when you need them….lol.

Thank you all so much for your time and inspiration. I appreciate all of my comments and LJ buddies. Of course I have been extremely fortunate to have many regular visits from some of my list..and that's something that definitely keeps my spirit extra charged for learning more. Ironic that I use little to no electric in my work but how wonderful it is to reach out all over the globe through the internet and make so many interesting and talented friends. I guess it's no more than like the old days having a CB radio….we have handles (nicknames) and everything…lol. Have a wonderful Thanksgiving friends…and you all get a *BIG TEN FOUR!*

Be well and keep creating!

Joe


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*
> 
> The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.
> 
> ...


This is coming along real well. Like the chip carving you have done…....it really looks good.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*
> 
> The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.
> 
> ...


Joe,
I don't always get the chance to read your blogs as you post them. When I do I'm encouraged to try my hand at new techniques. I've thought about chip carving in the past but haven't made the leap. I don't want to go the cheap route and I know that you don't have to spend a ton of money to get started. What do you reccomend?


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*
> 
> The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.
> 
> ...


I love the presentation of chip carving, Joe. Never saw it done, now I know!  Thanks very much!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*
> 
> The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.
> 
> ...


You make it look easy with your skill. We of course know it is anything but.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*
> 
> The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.
> 
> ...


Joe get you a stove for that shop and warm yourself with your scraps.
The chip carving is a great addition and you cant beat a dollar plane.
Nicely done.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*
> 
> The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.
> 
> ...


Wow, looks great man. I love the chip carving.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Exercises in Artisanship #32: The Woodrights Galoot library Part 4*
> 
> The temperatures here are starting to show us some fall weather finally. Things in the air seem somewhat regulated which I prefer for working in my unheated shop. A steady 45-55 degrees makes me enjoy the heavier work more wether it's sawing some big cherry pieces or hewing down stock for future wooden ware.
> 
> ...


Looking good Joe and you can easily cover those holes up with one of your bespoke design elements.


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*

Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.

I was tossing around various ideas and as the game sometimes goes I just could not get a design topic that made me start to have that creative spark. Then…..so natural I thought, I could use a little seat to sit and carve my spoons, plus I have yet to try making anything like this….so now is the time!

The day came to walk down the roads of box store Douglas fir pine and its lovely spinsterish wonderland. There I was standing in Lowes fussing over the lack of available lumber without remembering this is old school craft work, no time for whining, make it yours!....lol. So I gave myself a pep talk, fired up some galoot spirit and a sawing I went to start the job in the shop!

*Pic 1:* Setting up the width to saw out two planks and joint them up!



*Pic 2-3*: Between the 32 degree temps and the dried pine I sharpened up my little disston crosscut and added some mutten tallow for making the job a little easier.

I like to use the saw handle makers creative patterns to lay a little of the tallow in for quick access as I need it!


*Pic 4:* Two planks sawn and time to let the #4 1/2 have a go at the jointing. She was fresh off of the diamond stones and was more than providing gossamer shavings as I worked it down.


*Pic 5:* We skipped over the glue up although I am sure you get the grasp of that portion. Now with the board glued and convex/conave a wiggle here and there, it was time to dog up the glued piece and begin to shave it flat on both sides. Made for some good warming and working as the 30 degree temps were just fine at this point teamed up with my small heater….lol. Yes this old school work gets the heart pumping for sure friends.


*Pic 6:* Now with the work producing a fairly flat result I took to getting my circle layed out for the next task.


*Pic 7-8:* With my Grandfathers old Disston Rancher Rip saw I took to the extra wood and ripped it down. My work at times needs to have spontaneity, so I just move with instincts more than an overly structured plan, hence a little extra pine…..lol. But I will make good for it and use it for something.

This old saw not much in the collecting saw world, but a family treasure sure enough. This oldie was used many days in my fathers garage when we lived in our log cabin. My Grandfather loaned it to him and we have had it ever since. Fun to use with her cleaned and cared for after years of getting rusted up a bit. She sure helped me on this task. If saws could talk my stories would bore you…..lol.


*Pic 9-10*: I suppose you could pic a few poisens here as far as to how you would like to get this sucker cut out. I used an old way I once was shown in a Roy Underhill article for cutting a larger lathe wheel. So I set about getting to the saw cutters gym and started the job.

Triceps extenstions need not apply here….lol. Some good minutes on this work and the arms workout is on!


*Pic 11-12*: The payoff after the burning muscles is you get to play with the spokeshave…....ah the wonderful and ever addiction of paring clean shaves, seducing the rough edged bitchy pine is a job of patience!

It's in no way an easy affair to tackle it….so without a heavy hand feel your way, glide your blade and listen. You really have to tune in. The braun is within your sawing fist but the hands of angels to work this round and smooth. She will cuss you quick and rip pine strips splinters o plenty if you handle this without skill. I have a nice amount of saw tear out as exercises for the underneath to cut my teeth upon, believe me….lol.


*Pic 13:* Roughed out with future potential. The rounding and shaving to continue but a nice first stage to get this piece into its future form.


The tools used cost me little barring the # 4 1/2, hahaha….. I sure know all you plane addicts know that was not too cheap….lol.

But the point for anyone interested in this side of the woodworking game is…..using hand tools does not need to be such an expensive quest. Some good bargains at a flea market and you can start a handy collection for doing this work without gold plated 200 dollar hand planes….lol. Lie Nielson is awesome and top shelf make no mistake about it. My fear is this might make the new interested woodworker feel totally scared off at such insane amounts to pay for one hand tool as they want to learn these crafts in a traditional manner. So by chance if anyone has an interest and is just starting, please check out auctions, flea markets, ebay, etc. I learn more and more how to do so much with so little. It's amazing really.

Ok gang, more work to follow of course. 
Legs to turn on the lathe, more rounding and sanding, all kinds of trouble to get into!

Hope you stop by and check it out.

Thank you to all my friends, your continued support and good spirit is an inspiration, may you be well and may I soon get my new computer…..lol. Sorry, even with hand tools and all I too have been overtaken by the speed of modern technology, what's a galoot to do?....lol.

CHEERS!

Joe


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


With all of the hand tool work you do, you must have arms like Popeye!

As always, good job


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


What Monte said..


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what this turns out as. I am sure it will be nice, as all your pieces are.

A lot of working with hand tools, is just diving in and starting. That's how you learn to use that particular hand tool and the many things it can do.

It really is amazing that *most* people (kids) of todays world are just flabbergasted when someone actually knows how to make something by hand. Something that turns out beautiful. LOL

It really is amazing…the look on their faces when you tell them…....."I made it myself." LOL


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


Nice work Joe. Are you going with three legs or four? Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


It's nice to see you using those hand tools Joe, getting good results and enjoying the experience. This should inspire others to give it a go.

I can remember when I started woodworking that using hand planes, and even chisels and spokeshaves was out of the question because I didn't know how to use them and even if I did, I couldn't sharpen them properly. I had to learn the hard way on my own. Too bad because I missed a lot of fun.

I think a lot more folks would get into woodworking if they had a way to learn these skills and I think it would be a good idea if some hand tool only woodworking clubs were formed to meet that challenge. The focus on hand tools would ensure that they learned something about them at each meeting. That way more people could get into woodworking with a very modest investment and no requirement for a big workspace.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


Joe a rose by another name
Are you going to go for a single leg, charcoal burners style?
jamie


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


Joe great blog and excellent advice.
keep on keeping on


----------



## jjw5858 (Apr 11, 2011)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


Hey gang thanks for looking in! This project is going to be three legs. I have not yet had a chance to get a drawing together, hopefully the next blog I will have one as I am still getting the leg design mapped out.

Thank you all for your comments and time, it is a real inspiration to hear from so many experienced and talented artisans!

More to come….....man, it's cold…..18 degrees..yikes…lol.

Cheers!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

jjw5858 said:


> *Handcrafted Country Carvers Throne PT 1*
> 
> Time to travel some different roads this journey and see what becomes of my new project…...The handcrafted country carving throne (AKA milking stool)....lmao! I do try to add entertainment value to these whacky ideas of mine…..so please work with my insanity folks….lol.
> 
> ...


Looks like it will be a very comfortable seat Joe. Nice work!


----------

